# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Ne, niste poludili ;-)

## anchie76

Izgled foruma je promijenjen...  Nema vise razlicitih skinova.  Sada ostaje jedan jedini, Roda skin.  Dugo radimo na ovome i spominjali smo vec prije da ce na kraju biti jedan jedini.  Jos nam predstoji par radova na njemu, ali sve u svemu to je to.

Vjerojatno ce vam trebati neko vrijeme da se naviknete, ali vjerujte da cete se naviknuti i zavoljeti ga kao i mi   :Smile:

----------


## anamar

ja sam zbilja misla da mi nešto ne valja s programima, kad mi je jučer "ispao" ružičasti skin. još se mislim kud baš ružičasti. malo mi je kričav, al valjda ću se naviknuti    :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

na ovom sviojetu, samo mijena stalna jest....

bitno da nije kričavo plavi

----------


## štrigica

je malčice čudno... ja ću se priviknit... na sve se priviknem...

----------


## marta

ja sam bila na zelenom, pa mi je ovaj sad fakat prekricav. jeste li svjesni da je ovo "nervozni" skin? mislim, kako ce se to odraziti na forumsku komunikaciju?

----------


## alec

a valjda ću se priviknuti  :/ . ne odgovaraju mi na ekranu tako kričave boje - budu mi oči  :/ .

----------


## alec

> ja sam bila na zelenom, pa mi je ovaj sad fakat prekricav. jeste li svjesni da je ovo "nervozni" skin? mislim, kako ce se to odraziti na forumsku komunikaciju?


potpisujem u potpunosti.

----------


## **mial**

prekričavo i bode, 
samo sam 20tak min na forumu, a cijelo vrijeme škiljim  :Mad:

----------


## anchie76

> ja sam bila na zelenom, pa mi je ovaj sad fakat prekricav. jeste li svjesni da je ovo "nervozni" skin? mislim, kako ce se to odraziti na forumsku komunikaciju?


A roda ima nervozne boje, sta da radimo   :Grin:

----------


## a zakaj

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam bila na zelenom, pa mi je ovaj sad fakat prekricav. jeste li svjesni da je ovo "nervozni" skin? mislim, kako ce se to odraziti na forumsku komunikaciju?
> 
> 
> potpisujem u potpunosti.


i ja.

----------


## Riana

meni je super!

Rodine boje!  :Joggler:

----------


## cvijeta73

> alec prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  marta prvotno napisa
> ...


evo i mene - još jedno dežurno gunđalo. a još više mi smeta što se citirani dio u postu uopće više ne ističe.

----------


## Dodirko

Sorry ali izgleda  :shock:   :/

----------


## koryanshea

meni se sviđa, iako skiljim na ovu rozu... :/

----------


## barbi26

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  alec prvotno napisa
> ...


definitivno podržavam ove cure, zbilja je preagresivna boja, crvena se inače ne preporuča za psihu, osim za reklame, a kamoli tek roza!

----------


## barbi26

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  alec prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## barbi26

No, htjela sam nadopisati ispod citata:

definitivno podržavam ove cure, zbilja je preagresivna boja, crvena se inače ne preporuča za psihu,potiče agresivu,  osim za reklame, a kamoli tek roza!

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ciklama i naranđasta! Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaa
Ali baš me briga, ja sa vama pričam zato što volim sa vama pričati, a ne zato jer mi je forum silver-plave boje.

----------


## cvijeta73

e da - mogli ste provesti barem anketu, da vidite što korisnici foruma o tome misle.   :Grin:  
a što je s onom umirujućom dobrom starom plavom bojom u slovima: o, e, l, u, c i i? ipak je i to rodina boja.
Anchie76, bolje ti je da nisi otvorila ovaj topik - svi bi bili zbunjeni, odčudili bi svoje i za tri dana više nitko ne bi ni spominjao.   :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni se roza sviđa, a narančasta mi je prejaka (tko bi rekao da mi je doma sve narančasto   :Laughing:  ), jer je ima previše i previše je kontrastna u odnosu na podlogu. Ono kaj mi se nikako ne sviđa su plavi naslovi, to zbilja čini cijelu priču previše kontrastnom.

----------


## Moover

> Izgled foruma je promijenjen


Kad ste već mjenjali, što ga niste promjenili u neki koji je oku ugodan?   :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## koryanshea

ovaj topic stvara krivi dojam da forum=demokracija  :Razz:

----------


## Moover

ako već ne možemo utjecati na odluku, možemo barem (neko vrijeme) prigovarati...   :Grin:

----------


## Tincha

Imam monitor namješten na najmanju svjetlost pa mi opet bode oči. Mogu si misliti kak bi izgledalo da posvijetlim sliku. Slažem se sa curama ispred, iritira oči.

----------


## darci

sorry cure, ali ove kombinacije boja su stvarno katastrofalno prekričave. sad tko god prođe pokraj mene mora vidjeti nešto strašno kričavo na mom kompu.

znam da su ovo Rodine boje, ali ste ipak mogle razmišljati o tome da ipak za nekakav forum gdje se stalno piše da su možda bolje malo zagasitije boje, tj. barem da nema toliko kontrastnih boja koje jedna s drugom baš i ne pašu.   :Rolling Eyes:  

možda da još malo razmislite - please, please, please  :Love:

----------


## anchie76

7 dana izdrzite orilo gorilo, a onda cemo ponovo razgovarati.  Moze tako?   :Smile:

----------


## Moover

> 7 dana izdrzite orilo gorilo, a onda cemo ponovo razgovarati.  Moze tako?


dotad ćemo il pocrkat il prestat dolazit il se priviknut...   :Grin:

----------


## malena beba

bas sam se pitala jeli mi kompjuter poludio   :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Meni se sviđa, promjenilo mi se u jednom postu odjednom i skužila sam ja da ste vi to nekaj mjenjali. Baš mi je fora! Čak sam si pomislila dok još nisam znala da se neće moći mjenjati, da si ovo zadržim na neko vrijeme. 
 :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Vidim da ima više gunđala!
A meni su baš vesele i vedre boje.

----------


## Kanga

Gimnasticka dvorana za "Usredotocite se na sadrzaj, a ne na formu"   :Grin:  

Ali svidjelo bi se mojoj Tonki, u to ne sumnjam   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 7 dana izdrzite orilo gorilo, a onda cemo ponovo razgovarati.  Moze tako?  
> 
> 
> dotad ćemo il pocrkat il prestat dolazit il se priviknut...



A ludjakaaaa   :Laughing:   :Kiss:    Pa valjda nece biti prve 2 stvari koje si nabrojao... 3. je moguca pa hocu vidjeti jel izvediva   :Grin:  (jer su se mnogi drugi koji su gundjali prilikom testiranja ipak navikli)

----------


## ronin

meni bode oči i užasno mi je čudno,nikako mi nije sjeo

ja inače bila na Smartblue  :Smile:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

i meni je bio zelen. 
stvarno ste trebali provesti anketu   :Smile:

----------


## monax

Ove boje uopće nevolim ali mi je baš super.

----------


## jadranka605

Plava, roza, narančasta mi nikako ne idu skupa, a sve izgleda zbrda-zdola.
Ali Roda je Roda i neće mi boja i dizajn zasmetat da dolazim.

A predlažem da ukomponirate plavu i zelenu..oku ugodno, umu smirujuće.

----------


## wana

upisujem se u klub gunđala.
ne sviđa mi se, uz to što je kričav, neke stvari su prebljedunjave, o citatima da i ne govorim.
sve u svemu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## snoopygirl

moj je bio blue
ovo mi je presvjetlo

----------


## ms. ivy

trebali ste vidjeti neke od testnih skinova pa bi vam ovaj bio fantastičan.   :Grin:  

vizualni identitet udruge nije podložan anetiranju   :Wink:  , a bilo je vrijeme da se forum uskladi s istim. 

stvarno, dajte si par dana da se naviknete pa onda ponovo napišite kako vam se čini, ok?

----------


## Ines

meni je preblijedo  :Grin:

----------


## štrigica

> trebali ste vidjeti neke od testnih skinova pa bi vam ovaj bio fantastičan.   
> 
> vizualni dentitet udruge nije podložan anetiranju   , a bilo je vrijeme da se forum uskladi s istim. 
> 
> stvarno, dajte si par dana da se naviknete pa onda ponovo napišite kako vam se čini, ok?


a što bi drugo osoblje foruma trebalo napisat   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

ne kužim..?

----------


## monax

Mislim da to ovisi od avatara, boje se uz neki slažu uz neki ne. Valjda ili mi se čini.

----------


## coccinella

> ja sam bila na zelenom, pa mi je ovaj sad fakat prekricav.


Isto ovako. Jednostavno mi nije očima ugodno.  :/

----------


## Loryblue

meni je novi izgled super.  :Heart:  
ali mene i inače kroz život vodi: sve šareno i manitom je drago  :Laughing:  
i baš mi odgovaraju moje omiljene boje  :Heart:

----------


## štrigica

još najbolje da ti kao osoblje foruma kažeš da ti se ne sviđa...

----------


## Točkica

> sorry cure, ali ove kombinacije boja su stvarno katastrofalno prekričave. sad tko god prođe pokraj mene mora vidjeti nešto strašno kričavo na mom kompu.


Ovo potpisujem, ali moji na poslu su već navikli pa se ne brinem  :Smile:  

Ja ću se prikloniti ovim malobrojnim kojima se novi stil sviđa :D !

----------


## ms. ivy

zašto bih ja ovdje pisala sviđa li mi se skin ili ne?  :? 

velika je promjena u odnosu na prijašnje, zato:




> stvarno, dajte si par dana da se naviknete pa onda ponovo napišite kako vam se čini, ok?


... prije nego stvorite konačno mišljenje.   :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> Sorry ali izgleda  :shock:   :/


Takva je bila i moja prva reakcija. 




> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 7 dana izdrzite orilo gorilo, a onda cemo ponovo razgovarati.  Moze tako?  
> 
> 
> dotad ćemo il pocrkat il prestat dolazit il se priviknut...


I meni se tako cini.

----------


## Annar

Meni super, bas bi takvu Nuši autosjedalicu kupila

----------


## marta

Pa ne treba mi par dana da odlucim jel mi se svidja boja necega ili ne. 

Ivy, meni je jasno da vizualni identitet udruge nije podlozan raspravi. Jasno mi je i da je forum uskladjen s tim i da ce i ostat uskladjen s tim, bez obzira sto ja mislila o tome sad ili za tjedan dana. Ja samo gundjam da me prije nisu bolile oci, a sad me bole. 

Hocu reci, ne trebaju na neka dodatna objasnjenja, pusti zeno da gundjamo malo.

----------


## @n@

Đizus, kaj vi nemate dizajnere web stranica??   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Katastrofa!

----------


## anchie76

I meni je bilo strasno cudno u pocetku i vecini drugih ljudi koji su sudjelovali u testnoj fazi.  I za x dana smo dosli do toga da nam je postao bas ok... A evo neki kukaju da je sad i preblijed   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

A kaj će biti s portalom?
Hoćete i to mijenjati?

----------


## štrigica

anchie sorry ali ja šta ga više gledam to me više oči bole... idem kupiti crno - bijeli ekran za komp   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## **mial**

> Pa ne treba mi par dana da odlucim jel mi se svidja boja necega ili ne. 
> 
> Ivy, meni je jasno da vizualni identitet udruge nije podlozan raspravi. Jasno mi je i da je forum uskladjen s tim i da ce i ostat uskladjen s tim, bez obzira sto ja mislila o tome sad ili za tjedan dana. Ja samo gundjam da me prije nisu bolile oci, a sad me bole. 
> 
> Hocu reci, ne trebaju na neka dodatna objasnjenja, pusti zeno da gundjamo malo.


*X*

----------


## Moover

i sad na kraju, kakav je uopće vizualni identitet udruge? Plava? Roza? Narančasta? Bež? Crna? De ono...

Ja velim da je meni užas... nekom se sviđa... ja da sam nešto radio i da mi se sviđa, ne bih mjenjao zbog nekolicine gunđala, tak da vjerujem kak će ostat ovo...

a forumaši će se ili naviknuti, ili manje dolaziti... ja znam šta ću ja...   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Jel nitko od vas nikad nije skuzio ovu Rodu sto stoji u lijevom kutu gore?   :Grin:

----------


## Kanga

potpisujem martu. meni nije "cudno" nego me ocu bole i javlja mi se ona podsvjesna odbojnost koju osjetim svaki put kad mi se na ekranu pojave agresivni komercijalni sadrzaji.
a onaj lijepi i prepoznatljivi logo u lijevom gornjem uglu se potpuno izgubio u svoj toj kricavosti...

----------


## njumi

još jedna u klubu "ne sviđa mi se"   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Kad se ide na jake boje važno je ne ići s kontrastom na to - mislim da bi bilo mnogo ugodnije za oči da slova nisu plava nego tamnocrvena. To bi povezalo boje, a ovo je baš naporno za oči.

----------


## Shanti

> Gimnasticka dvorana za "Usredotocite se na sadrzaj, a ne na formu"


Potpuno se slažem, bitan je sadržaj, a ne forma! 

Međutim, ovdje forma sada tako vrišti da:
- odvlači pozornost sa sadržaja u tolikoj mjeri da se samo uz maksimalan napor mogu koncentrirati na sadržaj
- ne postoji mogućnost da se priviknem na ovakvu formu jer je preagresivna, izaziva napetost a ne veselje tako da to nije otpor prema drukčijem, nego prema agresivnom i oku i fizički vrlo neugodnom.

Nadam se da će se za tjedan dana, ako ne ranije, omogućiti i odabir drugog stila i da ćete imati milosti prema našim očima. 

Koristila sam onaj u zagasito rozim i bordo tonovima (ne sjećam se službenog naziva), taj je bio kao i vaš subSilver, vrlo ugodan za višesatni boravak ovdje (kao što većina nas ovdje boravi   :Grin:  ). Dakle, ako je nužno da to budu crvenkasti i narančasti tonovi, mogao se taj koji je već bio u crvenkastim nijansama obogatiti kojim narančastim detaljem (ali ne ovako histerično narančastim, nego blažim, ili se skoncentrirati na jednu od tih boja i ne prefarbati baš sve elemente foruma... btw, bacite pogled na forum koji izgleda dobro, ugodan je za gledanje a ima narančastu kao svoju "zaštitnu" boju, i pogledajte koja je količina te narančaste, u kombinaciji sa blijedo sivom... http://forum.net.hr/index2.jspa?categoryID=1 )

Evo, još jednom vapim... smilujte se našim očima...   :Love:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Inace ne volim jake boje i to mi je kicasto ali me ovaj novi izgled nekako razveselio, no cinjenica je da ce mi s vremenom postati naporan za oci (kao i moj narancasti kauc i narancaste zavjese: no kauc cu presvuci a zavjese zamijeniti  8) )

----------


## Shanti

> Jel nitko od vas nikad nije skuzio ovu Rodu sto stoji u lijevom kutu gore?


Ma kužim je, i izvrsno je riješena, svaka čast dizajneru. Ali forum puknite onda u jednu od tih boja, a ne da ih sve iskombinirate. I to u zagasitiju nijansu te boje, ako je ikako moguće... 

Ja i moja dva još donekle zdrava crna oka vas molimo... ma preklinjemo!

----------


## spajalica

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 7 dana izdrzite orilo gorilo, a onda cemo ponovo razgovarati.  Moze tako?  
> 
> 
> dotad ćemo il pocrkat il prestat dolazit il se priviknut...


x

----------


## Shanti

> potpisujem martu. meni nije "cudno" nego me ocu bole i javlja mi se ona podsvjesna odbojnost koju osjetim svaki put kad mi se na ekranu pojave agresivni komercijalni sadrzaji.
> a onaj lijepi i prepoznatljivi logo u lijevom gornjem uglu se potpuno izgubio u svoj toj kricavosti...


Potpisujem od riječi do riječi! Baš tako, izaziva odbojnost (dodajem, u meni budi i napetost sve što djeluje ovako agresivno), a logo je posljednje što se vidi uz sve ove kričave elemente i banere na desnoj strani. U stvari, nisam ga u novom dizajnu ni registrirala sve dok anchi nije pitala.

Dakle, anchi, rodu (tj. logo) smo prije vidjeli, a sad treba na nju prstom uprijeti da bi je se uopće primijetilo.   :Grin:

----------


## Riana

kaj vam je ipakt ot prekričavo?
dvije trake? ionak odete niže pa je ni ne vidite

----------


## kahna

Meni je baš ok.
Sviđaju mi se te vesele boje.

----------


## thalia

ljudi, šta vi idete doma nekom i onda prigovarate: ovi jastuci ti ne pašu na kauč. i zašto si stavila tabletić pod gondolu? i dajte malo promijenite stanicu na radiju i smanjite kontrast na teveju  :Rolling Eyes: , ma mislim stvarno.

da mi je u životu velik problem boja skina foruma, stvarno bi mi bilo lako. to je vizualni identitet udruge, a ne javno vlasništvo. i prilično sam sigurna da velik broj gunđala (no offence meant) nije baš pridonio radu foruma. ili se varam?

bez namjere da flejmam, hoću reći da je to forum koji je oduvijek bio. i ako pišeš i čitaš postove, to je to. fućka mi se da je bilo kakav. samo da baš nema onih šljaštećih srčeka ko na trudnoći, to baš ne volim   :Embarassed:

----------


## Moover

> ljudi, šta vi idete doma nekom i onda prigovarate: ovi jastuci ti ne pašu na kauč. i zašto si stavila tabletić pod gondolu? i dajte malo promijenite stanicu na radiju i smanjite kontrast na teveju , ma mislim stvarno.


Dom uređuješ prvenstveno radi sebe. Forum bi trebao ipak biti orjentiran posjetiteljima, jer zbog njih postoji, a ne zbog osoblja...

uzmi ovako... ti želiš da ja dolazim kod tebe doma svaki dan i provedem nekoliko sati kod tebe. U stanu nafuriš grijanje na 30C i onda očekuješ da se ja kod tebe osjećam ugodno? Hm...  :/

----------


## AdioMare

Meni je upravo odsustvo kričavila na forumu osiguralo da se osjećam kao u prozračnom, urednom i ugodnom domu. Veseli štih mu i tako daju šareni avatari. 
Baš ako je do prepoznatljivosti, smirite strasti makar ovoj rozoj, molim. Narančasta je još ajde - de. 

No, pretpostavljam da su jalove ove tužaljke.  :Wink:  



Ajme thalia, šta si se ti raspalila? Sva sreća pa nas ti ne "udomljavaš" pa ti post možemo zanemariti.

----------


## cvijeta73

a jel može ovako - pod opcijom stil možeš izabrati jednu od rodinih boja. ili možeš izabrati ovaj miks, onih dana kad se osjećaš lagano psihodelično. 
ja biram opciju onih slova koje sam već prije navela.

----------


## thalia

> Ajme thalia, šta si se ti raspalila? Sva sreća pa nas ti ne "udomljavaš" pa ti post možemo zanemariti.


možeš, samo zanemari. jer stvarno ne znam što bih da ne zanemariš.

hoću reći da sam radila u udrugama i znam kako je to teško, pogotovo kad se ljudi potrude, a naiđu na ovakvu reakciju.

sigurna sam da ima i većih problema od skina foruma i ako će taj nekoga otjerati...

----------


## Moover

> sigurna sam da ima i većih problema od skina foruma i ako će taj nekoga otjerati...


Nemoj biti tako sigurna... meni je trenutno u životu najveći problem taj da me bole oči i škiljim od novih boja na forumu...

 :Razz:

----------


## AdioMare

Thalia, ove usporedbe su ti totalno promašene. 
To što mi prisjedaš ručku neće nahraniti gladne u Africi. 
I ne znam što uopće ti hoćeš? Reci konkretno, i tako ne'š dobit poene.  :Grin:

----------


## thalia

> thalia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sigurna sam da ima i većih problema od skina foruma i ako će taj nekoga otjerati...
> 
> 
> Nemoj biti tako sigurna... meni je trenutno u životu najveći problem taj da me bole oči i škiljim od novih boja na forumu...


pa to je nešto čemu treba težiti  :Grin:  i to podržavam  :Naklon:  , mislim ne problemi u životu, a ne škiljenje  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

sunčane naočale su in ove sezone
kome blješti  8)

----------


## Juroslav

> Kanga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> potpisujem martu. meni nije "cudno" nego me ocu bole i javlja mi se ona podsvjesna odbojnost koju osjetim svaki put kad mi se na ekranu pojave agresivni komercijalni sadrzaji.
> a onaj lijepi i prepoznatljivi logo u lijevom gornjem uglu se potpuno izgubio u svoj toj kricavosti...
> 
> 
> Potpisujem od riječi do riječi! Baš tako, izaziva odbojnost (dodajem, u meni budi i napetost sve što djeluje ovako agresivno), a logo je posljednje što se vidi uz sve ove kričave elemente i banere na desnoj strani. U stvari, nisam ga u novom dizajnu ni registrirala sve dok anchi nije pitala.
> 
> Dakle, anchi, rodu (tj. logo) smo prije vidjeli, a sad treba na nju prstom uprijeti da bi je se uopće primijetilo.


*X*

bole me oči nakon 5 minuta na forumu!!!!

----------


## Mony

Meni je bas fora.

Malo jarkih boja u ovo tmurno proljece   :Grin:  

Jedino se slazem da se necu vise tako lako moc svercat na poslu i skicat na forum, jer ce svi vidjet boje iz drugog kraja zgrade, al sta sad - malo cu se prisiljena rjesavati ovisnosti o forumu    :Laughing:

----------


## Juroslav

> Kanga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> potpisujem martu. meni nije "cudno" nego me ocu bole i javlja mi se ona podsvjesna odbojnost koju osjetim svaki put kad mi se na ekranu pojave agresivni komercijalni sadrzaji.
> a onaj lijepi i prepoznatljivi logo u lijevom gornjem uglu se potpuno izgubio u svoj toj kricavosti...
> 
> 
> Potpisujem od riječi do riječi! Baš tako, izaziva odbojnost (dodajem, u meni budi i napetost sve što djeluje ovako agresivno), a logo je posljednje što se vidi uz sve ove kričave elemente i banere na desnoj strani. U stvari, nisam ga u novom dizajnu ni registrirala sve dok anchi nije pitala.
> 
> Dakle, anchi, rodu (tj. logo) smo prije vidjeli, a sad treba na nju prstom uprijeti da bi je se uopće primijetilo.


*X*

bole me oči nakon 5 minuta na forumu!!!!

----------


## AdioMare

Thalia, ove usporedbe su ti totalno promašene. 
To što mi prisjedaš ručku neće nahraniti gladne u Africi. 
I ne znam što uopće ti hoćeš? Reci konkretno, i tako ne'š dobit poene.  :Grin:

----------


## abonjeko

Boje baš utječu na psihu posjetitelja, u tome nema sumnje...ja sam malčice žalosna jer prevladava plava, a ja plavu NE PODNOSIM...mislim, nisam ovdje da raspravljamo o svakome ponaosob, ali ne bih imala NIŠTA protiv da ste ostavili mogućnost izbora...

Crvena je meni bila draga  :Heart:  , JAKO draga i odlično sam se odjećala uranjajući u tu boju....bilo mi je nekako toplo oko   :Heart:  ..sada sam malo i ja  :? !!!

----------


## snoopygirl

mene oči peku koliko mi ovo bjelilo blješti   :Sad:   boje su mi slatke ali bar pozadinu malo 'matirajte'
kako ću na poslu surfat s naočalama  8)   :Laughing:

----------


## Kanga

> sigurna sam da ima i većih problema od skina foruma i ako će taj nekoga otjerati...


mene nece otjerati, ali da sam ga danas otvorila prvi put u zivotu  :/ - 50% da bih ga automatski prekrizila i nikad ne bih shvatila sto sam time propustila (pravo mi i budi kad mi je forma bitnija od sadrzaja   :Laughing:  ).
mislim da vecina nas itekako cijeni rad i trud ljudi koji odrzavaju Forum (govorim barem u svoje ime) – ne znam odakle ti ideja da to nije tako. i ne gundam, pokusavam biti konstruktivna  :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

> jer prevladava plava,


Koja plava?  :?

----------


## Romana

Ne znam koje boje vi imate,ali meni je ekran bijeli sa crnim slovima.Okvir narančasti,gore kričavo roza.Boooliii...
Gdje su vama plava i crvena boja? :?

----------


## Mony

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jer prevladava plava,
> 
> 
> Koja plava?  :?



The _color_ is in the eye of the beholder   :Grin:   :D

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jer prevladava plava,
> 
> 
> Koja plava?  :?


Plava u svim naslovima forumskih topica i grozna plava dok još nisi ulogirana!!!

velika sam esteta i baš mi je RODA postala iznimno draga jer je jedino imala toplu crvenu boju, ugodnu oku!!! Naravno, totalno je GLUPO pričati o bojama i vezivanju, ALI.... :/ 

PONAVLJAM, ne mijenjajte ništa, samo vratite alternative koje možemo opet sami izabrati!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Angie75

> Ove boje uopće nevolim ali mi je baš super.


x

----------


## Mony

Curke i decki, malo se ufurajte - pogledajte moj novi avatar   :Grin:

----------


## blis

Čitajući ovaj topic išla sam provjeriti koje postavke ja imam u profilu jer ne vidim ništa od "užasa" koji opisujete. Prije sam imala onaj defaultni rozi skin. Sada mi je boja malo jača, a period navikavanja mi je bio pola minute. Zaglavlje teme malo vrišti, ali to je valjda dio stranice na kojem se svi najkraće i inače zadržavaju. Više me u oči bodu baneri i rado bih da ih nema. Sve događaje ionako pročitam na portalu.

----------


## čokolada

Meni je preblijedo  8) , a osobito mi fale tamniji citati.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Meni je preblijedo  8) , a osobito mi fale tamniji citati.


pa da. a i onaj scroll botunić uopće ne vidim.

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam, kratkovidna sam (dakle, ne skroz zdravog vida), ali me ne smetaju nove bojice. Ali bolje da se maknem s ovog topica jer što ga više čitam, počinju me smetati.  :Grin:

----------


## MarikaPika

Meni je lepa narandzasta,ali kad bi ova roza sto vristi bila malo tisa.......
I sad su mi crna slova skroz bljak na ovu podlogu.Stavite plava,a citcti nek budu roze.....tiho roze  :Grin:

----------


## yasmin

Meni je ova promjena odmah dobro sjela
baš mi se sviđa i ne bode mi oči

----------


## Nice

Baš mi je super sjeo novi skin !
Pravi Rodin !

 :D

----------


## leonisa

ja ga jako volem  :Smile:

----------


## Rene2

O.k. naviknut ću se, ali ja bih moj zeeeeeleeeeeeniiiiiiii!!!!


Ova roza malo vrišti, a ne sviđa m ise ni kombinacija roza-narančasto. Tako npr. ne bih nikad obukla svoju curicu, al dobro, što je tu je :/

----------


## sladjanaf

molim vas da mi vratite moj zeleni. 

a ovo me zanima:




> vizualni identitet udruge nije podložan anetiranju   , a bilo je vrijeme da se forum uskladi s istim.


pa tko biraše boje za vizualni identitet udruge?

----------


## roby

Veselo, veselo....!!!!!!!

----------


## roby

Šareno!

----------


## leonisa

> zašto bih ja ovdje pisala sviđa li mi se skin ili ne?  :? 
> 
> velika je promjena u odnosu na prijašnje, zato:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vidjela testne....i slazem se sa ajvi

trebalo mi je vremena, a sad ga obozavam!  :Smile:  

i super mi idu banneri na njega  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> pa tko biraše boje za vizualni identitet udruge?


Necu ti reci, tralalalalaaaaaa   :Grin:  Nemam pojma, davno je to bilo i vjerojatno prije mog aktivnog sudjelovanja u udruzi

----------


## tinkie winkie

meni se SVIĐA!






> da mi je u životu velik problem boja skina foruma, stvarno bi mi bilo lako. to je vizualni identitet udruge, a ne javno vlasništvo. i prilično sam sigurna da velik broj gunđala (no offence meant) nije baš pridonio radu foruma. ili se varam?
> 
> bez namjere da flejmam, hoću reći da je to forum koji je oduvijek bio. i ako pišeš i čitaš postove, to je to. fućka mi se da je bilo kakav. samo da baš nema onih šljaštećih srčeka ko na trudnoći, to baš ne volim Embarassed


X

----------


## Paulita

Meni je super, podsjeća me na moju ellaRoo maramu

----------


## Moover

> meni se SVIĐA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ajte sad vas dvije objasnite kakve veze ima doprinos forumaša udruzi sa skinom foruma??? 

Svaki post forumaša je doprinos radu foruma. Ja mogu reć da (sa svojim brojem postova) sam dao veliki doprinos ovom forumu, jer on bi bez mene imao cca tisuću postova manje...   :Razz:

----------


## Kaae

> ]da mi je u životu velik problem boja skina foruma, stvarno bi mi bilo lako. to je vizualni identitet udruge, a ne javno vlasništvo. i prilično sam sigurna da velik broj gunđala (no offence meant) nije baš pridonio radu foruma. ili se varam?
> 
> bez namjere da flejmam, hoću reći da je to forum koji je oduvijek bio. i ako pišeš i čitaš postove, to je to. fućka mi se da je bilo kakav. samo da baš nema onih šljaštećih srčeka ko na trudnoći, to baš ne volim Embarassed


Ne bih se slozila. Boje udruge su jedno, a boje necega u sto osoba gleda, trebale bi, barem donekle, biti prilagodjene oku. Osobno, kricave boje poput ovih, kao i tamne, crne pozadine izbjegavam jer mi se 'duplaju' pred ocima i, vec nakon nekoliko minuta, uzrokuju glavobolju. Isto tako, ako je kritika konstruktivna, ne znam zasto ne bi pridonijela radu foruma, ili bilo cega drugog.

Prije sam koristila default, prljavo rozi forum skin i bio mi je jako ugodan oku. Nadam se da ce se i nove boje nekako moci podesiti jer, u ovom trenutku, citanje mi je, nazalost, malo prenaporno.

----------


## mama courage

> Ajme thalia, šta si se ti raspalila? Sva sreća pa nas ti ne "udomljavaš" pa ti post možemo zanemariti.


veliki potpis. 

kuzim da su to boje udruge, i bas bi bilo fora da je i forum te boje - al mene fakat nakon pola sata čitanja foruma bole oči, a pomalo i glava... 

il je ovo rodina (nova) kampanja protiv net-ovisnosti ?   :Grin:  

nemojte sad izvršiti kolektivni hara-kiri na zatvorenim moderatorskim djelovima ovog foruma (koje pretpostavljam postoje kao i na svakom forumu) - al nisam sigurna da ću uz ove boje i dalje istim entuzijazmom moći učestvovati na ovom forumu i doprinositi raspravama kao što sam do sada. :/   :Grin: 

a da pokusate iste boje, samo za nijansu svijetlije ? tj. "mutnije" ?

----------


## lulu-mama

Meni je OK. Bas sam se (veselo) iznenadila kad sam danas otvorila forum. 

 :D 

Na prijašnjem forumu mi bio problem razlikovanja posjćenih/neposjećenih linkova. Sve je bilo crveno, samo u drugim nijansama.

Tako da mi je ova kombinacija (overa) jačeg isticanja linkova super! Jos samo da posjećeni linkovi nisu svjetlo plavi nego neka druga boja kojom bi se jače istakla razlika i bilo bi mi    :Kiss:

----------


## Kaae

Slazem se s mamom courage - stvarno nemam nista poput boja, samo bi mi bilo jako drago kad bi iste bile mutnije tj. pastelnije. I to se uglavnom odnosi samo na headere foruma, koji su kricavo roza i narancasti. Background samih postova je u redu.

----------


## anchie76

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajme thalia, šta si se ti raspalila? Sva sreća pa nas ti ne "udomljavaš" pa ti post možemo zanemariti.
> 
> 
> veliki potpis. 
> 
> kuzim da su to boje udruge, i bas bi bilo fora da je i forum te boje - al mene fakat nakon pola sata čitanja foruma bole oči, a pomalo i glava... 
> ...



Ajde nemojte sad svi vi kolektivni harakiri, niti krenuti bjezati s foruma... 7 dana pa cemo razgovarati o daljnjim opcijama ak vam i dalje bude tako strasno.  Pretty please  :Trep trep:

----------


## meda

> potpisujem martu. meni nije "cudno" nego me ocu bole i javlja mi se ona podsvjesna odbojnost koju osjetim svaki put kad mi se na ekranu pojave agresivni komercijalni sadrzaji.
> a onaj lijepi i prepoznatljivi logo u lijevom gornjem uglu se potpuno izgubio u svoj toj kricavosti...


x

----------


## meda

a kad gledam glavnu stranicu uopce ne mogu citati naslove pdf-ova od one narandaste crte

----------


## maria71

povlačim prvo mišljenje

užasno mi je naporan za oči i boli me glava 10 minuta  nakon ulogiravanja

ono sam pogledala na par sekundi kad sam imala pauzu pa sam mislila da mi neće smetati

u biti još bolje za mene ,manje ću biti tu i više  spremati po stanu....

----------


## malena beba

boje su dobre, stvarno, nisu lose ali STVARNO bole oci od gledanja, evo ja cijelo vrijeme skiljim, lece su me vec nakon par minuta pocele zuljat od naporora

----------


## meda

ma ne treba forum biti u skladu s rodinim bojama

----------


## Zdenka2

Boje udruge mogu ostati, a da uz male izmjene manje bodu oči: ružičasta je baš lijepa i nema je previše, tako da ona uopće ne smeta. Narančasta baš para stranicu, pogotovo početnu: pretamna je i ima nešto hladno u sebi, nešto sivo ili zeleno; predlažem nešto svijetliju narančastu. I ostaje ono što je meni, a vidim i nekim drugima najgore - plava. Hladna, kontrastna boja koja onemogućava stvaranje tople i ugodne cjeline. 

Kad usporedite logo i izgled foruma razlika je jasna: logo je vedar, prozračan, pun boje, ali i bjeline. Plava u njemu je tirkizna, topla boja, a ne ova s forumske stranice. Ne zagovaram tu tirkiznu u naslovima, naravno - mislim da su za prepoznatljivost udruge dovoljne ružičasta i (ublažena) narančasta. Usporedite npr. kako lijepo idu narančasta slova na ružičastu podlogu (još ljepše i čitljivije bi bilo da su malo svjetlija), za razliku od ove nesretne plave.

----------


## Deaedi

Boje smetaju za oci, slova imaju sjenu, moram skiljiti da vidim sta pise, a inace imam izvrstan vid

----------


## anchie76

> Plava u njemu je tirkizna, topla boja, a ne ova s forumske stranice. Ne zagovaram tu tirkiznu u naslovima, naravno -


Jooj vjeruj mi da ne zelite tu plavu u slovima... brrrrr.. prestrasno za gledati. ovak u logo-u izgleda bas ok, al kad imas tu kolicinu plave, ajme.

Razmislit cu o svemu sto pisete.  Nakon 7 dana zakljucujemo.

----------


## AdioMare

Zdenka, kao da ne gledamo isti forum.  :Laughing: 
Meni su podnošljive plava i narančasta jer su zagasite. Ali me ubi roooozaaa... blesiće k'o šašava.

A zato je Ivarica tražila stakla za očale u ružičastoj boji, da ublaži ovu!?  :Grin:

----------


## **mial**

a zašto nebi bilo kao i do sad?????
zašto se mora mjenjati?

----------


## marta

> a zašto nebi bilo kao i do sad?????
> zašto se mora mjenjati?



Bit ce da precesto izlijece ona greska o maximalnom broju ulogiranih ili tako nekako, pa su nas odlucili staviti na cold turkey bez pitanja. Pa ko prezivi - pisat ce.  :Grin:  

Mene stvarno peku oci. Danas sam mozda pol sata bila na forumu dopodne i jos uvijek me peku oci. Stvarno je neugodno za gledanje.

----------


## tomita

Ja ću se javiti kad(ako) se naviknem.

----------


## triplemama

Ako oštetim vid plaća li Roda naočale  8)

Meni se nasviđa i ne paše mi očima  :/

----------


## magriz

mislim da će biti mooverova solucija br 2 - apstinencija dok se ne promijeni skin...

boje su ok, same za sebe negdje drugdje kao detalji, ali na monitoru   :Nope: , a nakon par minuta boli glava, teško da bih se mogla priviknuti...

ah, ionako ste ukinuli kružoke, sad i novi skin...

na sve ostale teme prebrzo bih planula uz ove boje...

apstinirati ću jedan dana

----------


## koryanshea

> apstinirati ću jedan dana


haha, pa nisi mi neka ovisnica ako tek tako odlučuješ apstinirat tjedan dana  :Razz:

----------


## Marna

I dalje ću vjerno buljiti u optimistično ružičasto ozračje foruma.  :Grin:  

Ma, sve je ok, jer važan mi je sadržaj.

Volim čitati, ne mogu si pomoći.  :Razz:

----------


## yasmina

> ma ne treba forum biti u skladu s rodinim bojama


slažem se, nove boje su prekričeve i nisu ugodne oku..
umaraju i pikaju očice...

----------


## Serpentina

Pa ne gledam u zaglavlje, čitam postove :D 
Nije strašno  8) 
Ona svjetlo rozo shema mi je bila takooo baaaaa  :Razz:  
I da, banneri normalno izgledaju. Kulturno  :Wink:

----------


## Ancica

Ja neznam sto vi gledate, ja kad dodem na forum imam vremena samo za slova gledat i ta su fino crna. A da me malo razvedri od tog crnila, bas su mi lijepe fuksija i narancasta s plavom.

Meni je bas lijepo.

Mozda pomaze i to sto sam Roda pa su te boje vec i dio mene - osjecam se k'o doma, ne kao da sam na nekom opcem forumu.

----------


## vjestica

meni sve blješti i oči me bole
lakše bih se naviknula kada bi boje bile malo svjetlije

----------


## maria71

meni sad nije jasno za koga je onda namijenjen ovaj forum, za one koji ružičastu i narančastu u bilo kojoj kombinaciji i nijansi  kombinaciji  doživljavaju kao dio sebe, ili da se prosječna internet populacija upozna s rodinim idejama...

no pošto sam se i u rl držala teorije ili se prikloni ili skloni, tako ću i ovdje

----------


## mama courage

ne znam... možda u ovoj kombinaciji s krečavim ruzicastim meni i ova svijetloroza pozadina toliko sjaji da me bole oči. :? 




> ili da se prosječna internet populacija upozna s rodinim idejama...


za rode sitnog zuba   :Laughing: 


ajd, sabur selamet. čekam.  8)

----------


## mikka

fali mi jedino tekst na engleskom "new topic" i "reply" jer nisam navikla na hr, nemam nigdje, ni na mobu. 

boje su u nama..  :Grin:

----------


## Shanti

> Boje smetaju za oci, slova imaju sjenu, moram skiljiti da vidim sta pise, a inace imam izvrstan vid


Ovo definitivno stoji... pokušavam čitati ono što inače pratim, i evo glavnih problema: 
- jedan vatrometa prejarkih boja koje i svaka sama, a posebno ovako zajedno na portalu u ovolikoj količini ne izgledaju dobro, preciznije, djeluju agresivno, kričavo (neću reći histerično   :Grin:  ) a posebno pojačani hrpom banera u desnom uglu i pri sredini
- drugi je ova blijedo narančasta (ili žućkasta?  :? ) boja koja je u podlozi teksta postova, zbog koje kontrast sa slovima nije dovoljan da bi se bez naprezanja čitalo
- treći je da se scroll jedva nazire samo po osjenčanom rubu

Trudit ću se naprezati oči ovdje koliko će biti neophodno još sljedećih šest dana - u nadi da ću sedmog dana imati ponuđeni onaj ugodni, profinjeni prljavoružićasti skin.  8)

----------


## Shanti

> magriz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> apstinirati ću jedan dana
> 
> 
> haha, pa nisi mi neka ovisnica ako tek tako odlučuješ apstinirat tjedan dana


Bok! Ja sam Shanti, i ja sam ovisnica.   :Grin:  

Ja odabirem mučenje, ali samo u nadi da će se vratiti dosadašnje opcije da odaberemo što nam najviše odgovara. I to mučenje ću prilagoditi - pogledat ću pp-ove ako me čeka koji, odgovoriti i onda odjuriti po mogućnosti samo u jednu temu (što će reći, minimalno gledati naslovnicu i odskrolati da mi baneri ne bodu oči; naprezati oči da pročitam tekst na ovoj neodgovarajućoj podlozi ispod slova i pobjeći klikom u gornji desni ugao, da se slučajno ne bih morala vratiti na naslovnicu   :Embarassed:   :Grin:  )

Anchi, zašto moramo čekati tjedan dana? 

(meni kad skrenem pogled s monitora s forumom sve blješti pred očima već sad, sve je žućkasto-narančasto-histeričnoružićasto, ne moram čekati za taj efekt još tjedan dana   :Saint:  )

----------


## koryanshea

> Bok! Ja sam Shanti, i ja sam ovisnica.


Bok Shanti!  :Razz: 



> ...naprezati oči da pročitam tekst na ovoj neodgovarajućoj podlozi


pa cek, jel ti vidis sto ja vidim? meni je podloga neka ugodna vrlo blijeda marelica, recimo. ne kužim?

btw meni jedan topik - ko nijedan! ako nisam pročitala sve topike koje pratim bolje da nisam ni dolazila  :Razz:

----------


## ninochka

sviđa mi se inače, al na ekranu mi je malo too much  :shock: 

s plavog na ovo  - šok   :Laughing:

----------


## šnapi

meni se svidja. veselo je, no imam problem koji povezujem s promjenom skna jer se tada pojavio (kada se promjenio u plavi) , jednostavno se moram dva puta ulogirat. prvi put ne prihvaća, nego tek iz drugog pokušaja.

----------


## mikka

ajme, i pise "citiraj" umjesto "quote", neeeeeeeeee...  :Sad: 

znam da smo u hrvatskoj, ali vratite nam engleski  :Trep trep:  

kao da imam windowse na hrvatskom. bljuc, reko bi davor.

----------


## leonisa

da...moram priznat da i ja imam problem s time.
no na sve se da privknut  :Grin:

----------


## magriz

> magriz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> apstinirati ću jedan dana
> 
> 
> haha, pa nisi mi neka ovisnica ako tek tako odlučuješ apstinirat tjedan dana


nikad nisam bila karakter   :Razz:  

ali da bode oči, bode...

ionako sam ćorava, a sad još i zbog ovih boja dodatno škiljim...

----------


## koryanshea

> ajme, i pise "citiraj" umjesto "quote", neeeeeeeeee...


ol ti gledaš šta piše na tim botunima? ja ih prepoznajem po lokaciji, ruka sama radi svoje  :Smile:  tako da nisam ni primjetila dok nisi zakukala
(windowsi i mobiteli na hr su mi isto fuuuuuj  :Smile: )

magriz, znaci ipak si ovisnica, al s nekim iluzijama cudnim  :Razz:  za mene kazu da sam vrlo prizemljena (  :Saint:  ) pa mi ne bi ni palo na pamet fantazirat o apstiniranju sa foruma  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

evo, prebacila na engleski  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

vratila na hrvatski...imam problema sa palatalima :/

----------


## meda

ja sam apsolutno za hrvatski  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

> ja sam apsolutno za hrvatski


I ja.   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> ja sam apsolutno za hrvatski


sta bces kad sam pocela forumirat dok jos ancica nije prevela php na cro....barem su neke stvari ublazene pa vise ne pise "meda napisa"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mirta30

meni je neobično jer sam do sada imala plavi 
trebat će mi vremena da se naviknem ali svaka promjena je dobrodošla

----------


## enela

> Đizus, kaj vi nemate dizajnere web stranica??   
> Katastrofa!


Imaju, ali valjda s nekim opakim PMSom   :Laughing:  

Obožavam narančastu, ali ova kombinacija odvratno bode oči. Sad baš pišem post i s gornjeg dijela monitora na mene urliče boja fuksije, a s donje vrišti narančasto. 
Ali, vi ipak znate najbolje...

----------


## Mima

Očajno je  :/

----------


## piplica

Pridružujem se dežurnim gunđalima.
Ne sviđa mi se.

----------


## meda

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam apsolutno za hrvatski 
> 
> 
> sta bces kad sam pocela forumirat dok jos ancica nije prevela php na cro....barem su neke stvari ublazene pa vise ne pise "meda napisa"


a meni je taj aorist bas zakon  :Laughing:

----------


## vještičica

Novi skin je skrooooz bezze!
Poslije one lijepe plave podloge, danas se ulogujem i dobijem ovu plovak rozu varijantu, a promijenit je ne mogu ...  :Predaja: 
Ajde bar dofurajte desetak novih sivih smajlića da nas potkupite  :Grin: 
Ja ću prva reći da mi se dopada novi skin  :Trep trep:

----------


## abonjeko

> profinjeni prljavoružićasti skin


Oh, Shanti...nesuđena imenjakinjo moje kćeri...  :Wink:  ključna riječ ovdje je profinjenost...SORI, al' sada je nema...

I tooooliko smo dosadne kljucave babe da ne mogu a da nešto ne promijene...

Meni vratite (podsjećam) CRVENO!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

> Shanti prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bok! Ja sam Shanti, i ja sam ovisnica.  
> 
> 
> Bok Shanti! 
> 
> 
> ...


Bok!   :Razz:   :Grin:  

Vidim i ja to što i ti vidiš, ali mi kontrast te tople boje sa slovima za čitanje ne odgovara. Možda sam ja previše na kompu pa mi više paše podloga koju sam ranije imala ispod slova. Puno mi je ugodnije gledati ovaj bijeli prozor u kojem tipkam nego njegovu ispranomareličastu okolinu - za čitanje. Ali kad čitam topice, podloga slova nije bijela i premali mi je kontrast s bojom slova.

I meni je jedan topik - ko nijedan. (priznajem, čitat ću dva u ovoj fazi u kojoj se nadam milosti admina, ali ni to nije ništa prema mojim ovisničkim potrebama...   :Grin:  )

----------


## Shanti

> svaka promjena je dobrodošla


Meni nije svaka promjena dobrodošla. Evo, prve dvije koje mi padaju na pamet je promjena nalaza moga FSH (na gotovo katastrofična promjena, nikome ne bi bila dobrodošla  :/ ) i ovo ukidanje mogućnosti odabira skina.   :Grin:  

Želim reći... neka ostane ovaj skin jer ima nekolicinu poklonika, ali neka se omogući nama čije oči pate da si odaberemo manje vrišteću varijantu. Ne želim ni pomisliti na posljedice po moju okolinu nakon što bih ovo gledala dok sam u PMS-u...   :Laughing:

----------


## zhabica

ajme ja ga gledan cili dan i nikako da se priviknem... lipe su mi boje inace al malo je prevelika neuskladjenost, kontras, bljesti...  :/

----------


## zhabica

sta ne bi moglo bit ko i do sad da je ovakav dok se ne ulogiras a kad se ulogiras svak ima svoj skin koji mu pase?

----------


## Shanti

> Shanti prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> profinjeni prljavoružićasti skin
> 
> 
> Oh, Shanti...nesuđena imenjakinjo moje kćeri...  ključna riječ ovdje je profinjenost...SORI, al' sada je nema...
> 
> I tooooliko smo dosadne kljucave babe da ne mogu a da nešto ne promijene...
> ...


Pišem jako zapetljano, očito... citirano se odnosilo na onu crvenu varijantu skina koju smo ranije imali (subRed se možda zvao?), a nipošto na ovo sada.

Za tvoju Nilu koja je nesuđena Shanti...  prekrasno joj je ime  :Heart:

----------


## saska7

slazem se sa Rodinim bojama za neke varijante tipe default - ono nikome nis ne smeta pa ponudis ovu kao prvu, ali JEDINU  :? 
cemu?
vec negdje na prvoj strani je netko spomenuo NERVOZNI skin...
fakat su totalno uznemiravajuce boje

zar je toliko problematicno dopustiti jos jednu ili dvije smirenije varijante?? 
tipa plave i/ili ljubicaste (prava ljubicasta, ne pinki, ciklame ili slicne)

mene ovo izludjuje. inace si prilagodjavam stvari jer radim za kompom, i ovo je definitivno jedno od najneugodnijih izgleda....

toliko da mi se ne da ulogirati. ako vam je to bio cilj, uspjeli ste  :Sad:

----------


## Moover

Skin bi se mogao zvati SubNervous...   :Grin:

----------


## enela

> Skin bi se mogao zvati SubNervous...


HyperNervous u mom slučaju   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

čujte, ako može postojati nervozni poštar, može valjda i nervozna roda.   :Grin:  

ja skrušeno moram priznati da se polako privikavam na boje. ergo, obrale ste bostan.

----------


## leonisa

ja ne vjerujem nekim komentarima.... :/   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## saska7

> ja ne vjerujem nekim komentarima.... :/


zasto?

----------


## saska7

ne osjecam se prozvano nego me zanima stav osoblja foruma  :Wink:  ?

----------


## emily

meni je bas fora, veselo i sareno...

ajd da vidim tko ce odustati od forumiranja zbog boje skina i nemogucnosti izbora   :Smile:

----------


## mama_mia22

a ja misla da je to radi prvenstva...
 :Embarassed:

----------


## saska7

gle, ja prva...
barem cu skresati vrijeme provedeno ovdje (cak i ovo dok jos mogu, nekak kad rodim sumnjam u ovako cestu posjecenost)

mene fakat bole oci, inace reagiram na boje i prejako svjetlo pa, ako sto vec rekoh, mijenjam svako okruzenje svakog programa s kojim radim da bi mi bilo ugodnije...
kad nemam opciju, jedino mi preostaje koristiti se samo u NUZNIM situacijama...sto, na zalost mog MM, rodin forum nikad nije bio  :Wink:

----------


## željka!

Meni se skroz sviđa  :D 

Ali ipak imam jednu malu primjedbu - ne vidim di je scroll botunić.

----------


## maria71

> ja ne vjerujem nekim komentarima.... :/


pa nismo borg da mislimo unisono

 i da , nije oku ugodno i da ja ovdje više ne namjeravam dolaziti često jer mi ovo smeta za oči

----------


## leonisa

i uredu je reci da ti nije ugodno oku, da ti se ne svidja...ali govorit da je netko u pms-u radio skin...c'mon grow up!

i kakav borg...procitaj neke komentare, npr od enele....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

pa ne čitam sve kad me štipa za oči

preletim par zadnjih postova i to škiljeći....


vjerujem da se sa ovim bojama može pronaći i bolja kombinacija za korisnike

----------


## AdioMare

Ja sam sada skroz zbunjena... podloga bljedunjave, jedva primjetne marelice mi ne bode oči, a slova su mi crna, ne plava. Plava su jedino na početnoj stranici, svi postovi su crnih slova.
Kako to da vi drugi jedva čitate?
Meni je od svih najžešća roza, samo ona mi blješti, a to brzo skrolam niže. I da, jučer mi je skrol gumb bio jedva vidljiv, pa je bio plavi, pa je jutros opet jedva vidljiv.
Jel to mene netko...  ili ja ludim?!  :Grin:

----------


## jadro

[quote="Ancica"]Ja neznam sto vi gledate, ja kad dodem na forum imam vremena samo za slova gledat i ta su fino crna. A da me malo razvedri od tog crnila, bas su mi lijepe fuksija i narancasta s plavom.

Meni je bas lijepo.

quote]

potpisujem

----------


## štrigica

našla sam rješenje...

ne brljam puno po naslovnici nego po onome pretraži postove od svog zadnjeg posjeta... ta stranica je puno mekša za oči a sami topici su u ovoj boji jogurta od breskve i nisu mi naporni  :D 

izbjegavajte naslovnicu i oči ne bole   :Smile:  tako puno...

----------


## saska7

> i uredu je reci da ti nije ugodno oku, da ti se ne svidja...ali govorit da je netko u pms-u radio skin...c'mon grow up!
> 
> i kakav borg...procitaj neke komentare, npr od enele....


ovo o pms-u nikak nije rijecnik, ali ono sto moram naglasiti je da boje utjecu na ljude i ljudsko ponasanje. netko tko se bavi dizajnom morao bi imati barem ideju o tome kako koja boja utjece na ljude. 

zar je skolska ploca slucajno zelena??

svjesna sam cinjenice da svakome pase drugo pa i meni u razlicitim raspolozenjima pasu razlicite stvari, ali ocekivati od nekog tko inace ima nervozne reakcije da se smiri u ovakvom okruzenju mislim da je sasvim nerealno - nekak imam feeling da ce admini imati puno vise posla sa zakljucavanjem topica nego dosad...

----------


## kahna

Dali se ja varam ili je od sinoć pozadina postova tamnija (manje blješteća) i nitko to ne kuži ili?
Početna mi je baš lijepa i ne kužim šta nekima tamo smeta.
Ama baš ništa mi ne blješti u oči, pogotovo početna.
Ali o ukusima se ne raspravlja....

----------


## koryanshea

> našla sam rješenje...
> 
> ne brljam puno po naslovnici nego po onome pretraži postove od svog zadnjeg posjeta...


da-duh! valjda je u tome poanta, jer ja to uvik koristim pa mi je sve okej...

al o kojem scroll botuniću vi pričate?

----------


## **mial**

Bok !
i ja sam teška ovisnica, ali zahvaljujući ovim novim bojama sam na odvikavanju.
15 min ujutro i dosta je 
 :Bye:

----------


## Kanga

sve ostalo mogu zanemariti (naporom volje) , ali ovo mi ne uspijeva:




> ova blijedo narančasta (ili žućkasta?  :? ) boja koja je u podlozi teksta postova, zbog koje kontrast sa slovima nije dovoljan da bi se bez naprezanja čitalo


jucer su me bolile samo oci, danas i glava. mozda pad atmosferskog tlaka, ne znam  :? 

inace, boje udruge (one sa loga) mi kao boje uopce nisu lose, dapace. i mislim da jest pozeljno da se one istaknu kao vizualni identitet Udruge. samo, cini mi se da je ovdje postignut efekt _more is less_

----------


## alec

inače sam veeeeliki ljubitelj narančaste boje, ali ovo u kombinaciji sa kričavo roznom samo stvara nervozu u meni   :Sad:  .
meni je bilo super kad ste nam dali mogućnost više stilova pa si je svaki izabrao koji mu je najviše odogovarao. zašto ne bi i dalje mogla postojati ta opcija?

----------


## Dalm@

Lijepo da postoji subRODA skin (nadam se da će te ga još doraditi), ali zašto da bude jedini? Zar nije dovoljno da bude difoltni?
Šta ne može bit kao sa avatarima; ko voli nek izvoli?

----------


## Dalm@

P.S. Avatarima tipa ASUIBI...

----------


## Dodirko

Nisam htjela više po ovoj temi ali...


Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto tolika tortura? 
Gledam danas stranicu i vidim lijepu plavu boju u pozadini i sve bez kiča a onda dođem na forum i .... stvarno neugodno. 

Ne vidim razlog toj torturi osim da se provodi nečija želja jer niti na koji način ne pridonosi radu Udruge osim što smeta članicama foruma.

Drugim riječima nameće se nešto od čega nitko nema korsiti osim da pokaže svoju veličinu.....


 :Sad:

----------


## aries24

da se i ja pojadam

nakon cobalt stila, u ovo jednostavno ne mogu gledati, oči me bole
a osim toga, osjećam se ko da sam na nekom drugom forumu

znam, take it or leave it, al smije mi bit žao
cijenim trud, ali DAJTE NAM IZBOR   :Cekam:

----------


## argenta

> Lijepo da postoji subRODA skin (nadam se da će te ga još doraditi), ali zašto da bude jedini? Zar nije dovoljno da bude difoltni?
> Šta ne može bit kao sa avatarima; ko voli nek izvoli?


Ovo i ja podržavam. Neka svi skinovi budu "Rodini", pa neka ljudi biraju hoće li više ili manje _La vie en rose_. Meni je na prvi pogled novi skin bio sasvim ok, ali evo me sad, nakon pola sata, laganini bole oči.

----------


## summer

Ja spadam u one koji su ovaj skin stavili za svoj cim se pojavio kao opcija   :Grin:  

Jest da je sudar roze i narancaste malo bolan, ali tu se zadrzim par sekundi, a kasnije mi boje pasu. Doduse, ja voleeem narancastu, a ni neke nijanse roze mi nisu mrske.

Doduse, moram biti kolegijalna pa, ako vec ne zelite vratiti stare skinove,  navijam za to da se napravi mozda jos jedan Roda skin (s pretezno plavom  npr.) koji bi opet bio u Rodinim bojama, ali nekim 'mirnijim'.

----------


## štrigica

sad mi je nešto palo na pamet: jesu li ovaj skin kombinirale naše forumašice apricot i roza?   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

8)

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Meni se nikako ne sviđa. Preživčano. 
Zašto bi Rodi uopće bio bitan kakav će biti ekran koji gledam JA u MOJOJ sobi ili uredu, očima koje su s lećama i stvarno ih žulja ta fuksija. 
Vizualni identitet udruge je jedno, a forum je nešto drugo. Osoblje u svim mogućim prilikama se ograđuje da stavovi na forumu nisu stavovi udruge, a ove živčane boje MORAJU biti jer eto netko se davno sjetio izabrati te boje za udrugu. Baš se pitam jel imao kakvu dizajnersku školu ili barem tečaj. Ili je bilo eci peci pec.
Možda sam gruba, ali definitivno sam ljuta na vas. Znam da forum nije demokracija, na sto primjera sam se već ovdje u to uvjerila. Ali kad nešto što smatraš I SVOJIM DOMOM se promijeni preko noći,   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Moover

ova podloga tamni iz sata u sat... do nedjelje će bit crna...   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

pa crna je ugodna za oko

----------


## anchie76

Nista podloga ne tamni, to se vi navikavate   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> Nista podloga ne tamni, to se vi navikavate


Istina   :Laughing:

----------


## jadranka605

Danas je bolje nego jučer...
Kad prihvatiš da je to to, odma bude bolje....

Ma smišljeno su to Rodice napravile, da, da...

----------


## saska7

ma nema sanse da se pomirim s ovim  :/ 
probam, ne odustajem, ali bole oci, boli glava...
vidim ja, morat cu sa ovog foruma   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MBee

I dalje nitko nije objasnio zašto smo izgubili mogućnost IZBORA!

----------


## cvijeta73

a najgora kombinacija je kad je na strani samo jedan post.
čitam topik porod u kući, 6. strana, samo jedan post - em gore vrište boje, em u postu sve blijedunjavo...
sva sreća, mc se raspisala.   :Grin:

----------


## Ana :-)

> ja ne vjerujem nekim komentarima.... :/


Ja ne vjerujem što sve ljude može smetati....boja skina  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AdioMare

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ne vjerujem nekim komentarima.... :/  
> 
> 
> Ja ne vjerujem što sve ljude može smetati....boja skina


Ja ne vjerujem da tebi ne smeta  :Laughing:

----------


## Ana :-)

Mene stvarno te sitnice u životu ne smetaju :/

----------


## AdioMare

Onda je meni u životu predobro.  :Grin:  

Ma, ono gore sam se šalila.  :Smile:

----------


## Ana :-)

> Ma, ono gore sam se šalila.



 :Aparatic:

----------


## Ginger

ne mogu si pomoći, al meni je ovo užasno  :/ 
ova kombinacija boja mi je   :Rolling Eyes:   i totalno me bode u oči
s vremenom ne postaje bolja....

----------


## abonjeko

IBOR!!!.....IZBOR!!!!...IZBOR!!!!..  :Sing:  (nedostaje mi onaj smajlić koji protestira!!!)  :Grin:

----------


## koryanshea

iako mi boje ne smetaju, podrzavam ekipu koja zeli pravo na izbor  :Smile:

----------


## maria71

glasam za pravo za neoktroirani skin

----------


## Ailish

hm, možda je do monitora, meni nije pretjerano vrišteće...
ali scrool gumbić bi se morao vidjeti bolje, to nema veze s ukusima nego sa funkcijom :/

----------


## a zakaj

ja citavo vrijeme razmisljam o kakvom vi scroll gumbicu pricate, i kako se ne vidi, kad se meni cisto fino vidi i plavi je.
Pa sam probala i IE, i stvarno se ne vidi.
Dakle cure, koristite Firefox, vidjet cete scroll gumbic (ali ostalo je podjednako ruzno i ometajuce   :Razz:  )

----------


## Ailish

ne mogu ja na poslu instaliravat što mi se hoće... dobro da još na forum pušta  :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

ja vas najljepše molim dami vratite moj zeleni skin.
bole me oči a samo je pitanje vremena kad će me zaboljeti glava.

ova podloga (koja je to uopće boja?) je katastrofalna.

----------


## anchie76

Evo vam bijela podloga za vikend.. da mi ne riknete gledajuci u onu strasnu   :Razz:

----------


## Honey

Ovaj topic će imati stotinjak stranica za 7 dana.

----------


## maria71

ne razumijem što s tim konotiraš

----------


## LeeLoo

> Evo vam bijela podloga za vikend.. da mi ne riknete gledajuci u onu strasnu


..... bijela..ha?..a mogla bi koja druga...malo mi blijesti...  :Rolling Eyes:   8)

----------


## LeeLoo

> Evo vam bijela podloga za vikend.. da mi ne riknete gledajuci u onu strasnu


..... bijela..ha?..a mogla bi koja druga...malo mi blijesti...  :Rolling Eyes:   8)

----------


## anchie76

Je da.... ono slusaj selo kako kaze pa tako napravi.. Yeah right, neizvedivo   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

a da se postorjimo tko je za izbor skina?   :Grin:  

1. zhabica

----------


## Lulu

meni je novi izgled foruma baš osvježavajuć. pravo ljetni.  8)

----------


## **mial**

> a da se postorjimo tko je za izbor skina?   
> 
> 1. zhabica


1. zhabica
2.**mial**

----------


## argenta

1. zhabica
2.**mial**
3. argenta

----------


## argenta

ps. Ja sam za izbor raznih Rodinih skinova, ne nužno za povratak starog izbora.

----------


## saska7

1. zhabica
2.**mial**
3. argenta
4. saska7

----------


## nikka

iskreno, meni se ne sviđa :/ 
ta kombinacija boja??? :/

----------


## Maya&Leon

Ajme sve prepuno zanovijetalica i zanovijetala   :Razz:  


Ja sam imala ovaj skin i prije no što je postao jedini. Meni je super. Veselo i razigrano...

----------


## maria71

ne zanovijetamo samo tražimo pravo na izbor, što je tu sporno ?

----------


## Natasa30

Zaboli me djon koje je boje skin, kao sto grad ne cine zgrade nego ljudi tako mi je i ovdje na forumu. Doalzim ne radi skina nego radi dragih mi ljudi.
Nis me nebode nista me nesmeta, nikad nemjenjam skinove i nemam pojma kako je juce izgledalo  :Grin:

----------


## Bornina

meni se sviđa... napokon nešto novo :Razz:

----------


## mama courage

> ne zanovijetamo samo tražimo pravo na izbor, što je tu sporno ?


zar to nije paradoksalno ? da vam na forumu roda ne daju pravo na izbor.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  


mojim ženskim očima boje više ne smetaju 8) (ionako sam poluslijepa   :Grin:  ). a _izbori_ su ionako precijenjeni  :Raspa:

----------


## maria71

pa ,da sad kad se ovako postavi ,malo je smiješno....

doduše bijela pozadina mi je ok

----------


## Shanti

1. zhabica
2.**mial**
3. argenta
4. saska7
5. shanti


:smajlić s transparentom "Dajte nam pravo na izbor!" :

----------


## maria71

1. zhabica 
2.**mial** 
3. argenta 
4. saska7 
5. shanti 
6. maria71

----------


## njumi

1. zhabica
2.**mial**
3. argenta
4. saska7
5. shanti
6. njumi

svi duži postovi (makar i oni od tri reda) mi se u jednom momentu pretvore u jedan red - ne, ne mogu biti duže od 10 min na forumu, na žalost  :/

----------


## koryanshea

> svi duži postovi (makar i oni od tri reda) mi se u jednom momentu pretvore u jedan red


to ti ne bi trebalo bit od skina :/

----------


## njumi

> njumi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> svi duži postovi (makar i oni od tri reda) mi se u jednom momentu pretvore u jedan red
> 
> 
> to ti ne bi trebalo bit od skina :/


tješim se da je, jer mi je vid u redu (nedavno uredno provjeren), a sa zelenom podlogom mi se to nije događalo   :Grin:  

p.s. ne pretvore se fizički u jedan red, nego mi mozak registrira jedan red posta, ne znam kako bih objasnila

----------


## malena beba

1. zhabica 
2.**mial** 
3. argenta 
4. saska7 
5. shanti 
6. maria71
7.njumi
8.malena beba



ne virujem da cemo nesto postic s ovim :/ 

ni bijela ne valja, isto mi para oci, dajete neku smirujucu boju   :Nope:

----------


## MBee

1. zhabica 
2.**mial** 
3. argenta 
4. saska7 
5. shanti 
6. maria71
7.njumi
8.malena beba
9.MBee

Ja još čekam objašnjenje ZAŠTO je ukinut IZBOR, šta nitko od moderatorica to ne zna/smije/može objasniti?!

----------


## apricot

objasnit će, dajte malo strpljenja
cure crnče na rasprodaji

----------


## Točka

Paaaaaaaa......malo mi blješti!

Al nije greda, mogu se naviknut   :Razz:

----------


## enela

> i uredu je reci da ti nije ugodno oku, da ti se ne svidja...ali govorit da je netko u pms-u radio skin...c'mon grow up!
> 
> i kakav borg...procitaj neke komentare, npr od enele....


Duboko se ispričavam što sam nekog uvrijedila. I nema frke, mogu ja i na ovakvim običnim topicima pričati u rukavicama. 

Mada bi voljela da imam mogućnost izbora skina, ne pada mi na pamet postrojavat se, jer očito ta mogućnost izbora ne ovisi o našim željama.

----------


## Zorana

A meni nije jasno zasto bi se netko uvrijedio na primjedbu o pms-u.  :Grin:  
Inace, svaka cast curama na rasprodaji, ali drecavo je dozlaboga i totalno neugodno za gledanje/citanje.
Nisam u pms-u. Nadam se da se Anchie nece naljutiti.  :Kiss:

----------


## disciplina

> A meni nije jasno zasto bi se netko uvrijedio na primjedbu o pms-u.


 možda je u pms-u?    :Grin:

----------


## MarikaPika

Zaboga,imam i ja Firefox,ali veze nemam sta mu je i gde je scroll button?????Help,help,help!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> iako mi boje ne smetaju, podrzavam ekipu koja zeli pravo na izbor


X
nek ovo bude sluzbeni skin, ali dajte nam, pobogu, natrag mogucnost i da izaberemo drukciji ako zelimo!
oci su mi ovakve  :shock:

----------


## clio180

ja sam za to da okvir ostane rozo-narančasti, ali ako može podloga da bude zelena, tako da bude ugodnije za čitanje. nosim naočale i malo mi je naporno za oči ova bijela podloga. no, ipak neznam da li to paše jedno sa drugim!   :Smile:

----------


## Lulu

možda kao podloga malo jača breskvica?   :Grin:

----------


## pirica

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> iako mi boje ne smetaju, podrzavam ekipu koja zeli pravo na izbor 
> 
> 
> X
> nek ovo bude sluzbeni skin, ali dajte nam, pobogu, natrag mogucnost i da izaberemo drukciji ako zelimo!
> oci su mi ovakve  :shock:


potpis

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Volim boje, volim sve što je intenzivno i ima karakter. Bezličnost me umara. Meni se novi skin sviđa, kombinacija boja me podsjeća na neke od najvećih kolorista svih vremena:
Tiziana http://www.uni-regensburg.de/Fakulta...Phil/Europaode
i Delacroixa http://www.mcs.csuhayward.edu/~malek/Delacroix2.html, 
također i na Warholov Orange Car Crash. Još kad je dan sumoran i siv kao današnji - prava wellness terapija za moje meteoropatsko biće! :D 
S druge strane, apsolutno podržavam mogućnost izbora. Ne moramo svi voljeti isto niti smo uvijek jednako raspoloženi.

----------


## Sramežljiva

Na stranu estetika, ja imam problema s izoštravanjem onih plavih slova. Lagano sam kratkovidna pa je možda to razlog. Može li nešto malo tamnije?  :Sick:

----------


## triplemama

1. zhabica 
2.**mial** 
3. argenta 
4. saska7 
5. shanti 
6. maria71
7.njumi
8.malena beba
9.MBee
10. triplemama

IZBOR IZBOR

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ah, da, zaboravijeh se upisati na peticiju!
1. zhabica 
2.**mial** 
3. argenta 
4. saska7 
5. shanti 
6. maria71
7.njumi
8.malena beba
9.MBee
10. triplemama
11. puhica

----------


## rikikiki

Od kad je nova boja, žurim se s foruma, zaista mi je prekričava ... oči mi se brzo umaraju!

1. zhabica 
2.**mial** 
3. argenta 
4. saska7 
5. shanti 
6. maria71 
7.njumi 
8.malena beba 
9.MBee 
10. triplemama 
11. puhica
12. rikikiki

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

nije da mi smeta ova boja,al da me oci bole-bole me

----------


## LIMA

Ajoooj, gdje nestade moja zelenaaaaa    :Sad:  
Jedini stil foruma od kojeg nisam dobila migrenu nakon duljeg gledanja! Abuuuuuuu!!!!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Meni je skin preocajan  :shock:   :shock:   :shock:

----------


## malena beba

evo me opet ali ne mogu si pomoci   :Rolling Eyes:  
na forumu sam nekih 45 min i ozbiljno me zabolila glava od ovog bljesteceg ekrana!  :Mad:

----------


## željka!

Od kad je novi skin ja sam nikad više na forumu  :D 

Prije mi nije bilo tjednima, a sad sam svaki dan tu   :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Bijela podloga? Moja nije bijela. Ili ja ne kuzim sale i posalice izmedju redova.  Enivej, moja je i dalje apricot i na kucnom monitoru bode za oci. Na poslu je bolje, jer mi je monitor tamo drugacije podesen.

Posting je katastrofalan, s kricavo rozim na vrhu i narancastim na dnu.

Ohwell. I dalje glasam za boje ugodnije oku. Na ovo se ne mogu priviknuti.

----------


## apricot

nema pošalica: moja je podloga bijela, pregrade između postova nježno oker (a takvi su i citati)...
samo su gore i dolje narančasta i fuksija pruga...

scroll button mi je isto skoro nevidljiv, ali on je uvijek u boji pozadine i ne može se drugačije namjestiti (anchie je pokušavala i pokušavala). skrolam mišem

----------


## štrigica

1. zhabica 
2.**mial** 
3. argenta 
4. saska7 
5. shanti 
6. maria71 
7.njumi 
8.malena beba 
9.MBee 
10. triplemama 
11. puhica
12. rikikiki
13. štrigica

----------


## Shanti

> nema pošalica: moja je podloga bijela, pregrade između postova nježno oker (a takvi su i citati)...
> samo su gore i dolje narančasta i fuksija pruga...
> 
> scroll button mi je isto skoro nevidljiv, ali on je uvijek u boji pozadine i ne može se drugačije namjestiti (anchie je pokušavala i pokušavala). skrolam mišem


I meni je od prije dva dana podloga opet bijela (hvala Anchi, ili osobi koja je za to zaslužna  :Klap:   :Naklon:  ); definitivno jest, jer imam i Favorites uključene, a ispod njih je bijela podloga po mogu uspoređivati cijelo vrijeme. Osim toga, iznad prozora u kojem pišem vidim da je blijedaapricot kakvu smo prije imali ispod teksta postova zaostala u opcijama "Boja fonta", tako da uspoređujući s time opet uočavam tu boju koje, srećom, ovdje više nema.   :Smile:  

Koliko ono još dana do konačne odluke (nadam se o uvođenju mogućnosti izbora)? Tri?  :D

----------


## monax

> nema pošalica: moja je podloga bijela, pregrade između postova nježno oker (a takvi su i citati)...
> samo su gore i dolje narančasta i fuksija pruga...


Meni isto ovako

----------


## Kaae

Ehhhhh. Stvarno je bijela. I to sam koristila Pixie da pogleda jer, jednostavno, ne izgleda bijelo. Addressbar na vrhu prozora je bijel i posve drugacije boje od foruma, koji je prividno jako, jako svijetle boje breksve.. A kad ono - i jedno i drugo je #FFFFFF. Cisto bijelo. Eto, zbog silnih kricavih boja, sad mi se vec i prividjaju stvari.

----------


## Tincha

1. zhabica
2.**mial**
3. argenta
4. saska7
5. shanti
6. maria71
7.njumi
8.malena beba
9.MBee
10. triplemama
11. puhica
12. rikikiki
13. štrigica
14. tincha

Moje oči svakim danom sve gore... Još pri umjetnoj rasvjeti na poslu, ekran blješti!

----------


## clio180

ja opet imam prijedlog. 
nama registriranima dajte mogućnost izbora (barem 2 ako ne i 3!  :Kiss:  ), a svim gostima neka bude ovaj defaultni službeni RODAskin.  :Grin:

----------


## irenas

Meni se sviđa   :Smile:

----------


## magriz

1. zhabica
2.**mial**
3. argenta
4. saska7
5. shanti
6. maria71
7.njumi
8.malena beba
9.MBee
10. triplemama
11. puhica
12. rikikiki
13. štrigica
14. tincha
15. magriz

----------


## AdioMare

1. zhabica
2.**mial**
3. argenta
4. saska7
5. shanti
6. maria71
7.njumi
8.malena beba
9.MBee
10. triplemama
11. puhica
12. rikikiki
13. štrigica
14. tincha
15. magriz
16.AdioMare

----------


## Shanti

> Ehhhhh. Stvarno je bijela. I to sam koristila Pixie da pogleda jer, jednostavno, ne izgleda bijelo. Addressbar na vrhu prozora je bijel i posve drugacije boje od foruma, koji je prividno jako, jako svijetle boje breksve.. A kad ono - i jedno i drugo je #FFFFFF. Cisto bijelo. Eto, zbog silnih kricavih boja, sad mi se vec i prividjaju stvari.


Ni ja nisam bila sigurna, činilo mi se da je i dalje mareličasta podloga samo svjetlije nijanse nego prije dok sam imala isključene Favorites. Trebalo mi je nešto bijelo na monitoru da usporedim pa shvatim da je i ovo postalo bijelo. I dalje mi vuče malo na mareličasto. 

Eto, sada nam je zahvaljujući forumu bijela prestala biti bijela, sve je poprimilo druge tonove i živimo život u mareličastom (La Vie en Abricot? bi li to bilo tako na francuskom?  :Grin:  )

----------


## Cubana

A što se dogodilo pretražniku?

----------


## koryanshea

> A što se dogodilo pretražniku?


baš sam htjela pitat al tome nije mjesto ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## bfamily

Meni se baš sviđa!!! Prije mi je bila bijelo-crvena kombinacija pa mi ovo i nije neka ogromna promjena ali da sam bila na plavoj to bi bio pravi  :shock: .
Samo ću se morati priviknuti na pretražnik.

----------


## kli_kli

i meni je pre bila ona Sub_red ili kako vec, pa mi nije velika promena.
Drago mi je sto je u rodinim bojama, a meni npr. plavi forumi izgledaju grozno.
Jesu malo drecave boje, ali to dolazi do izrazaja samo na prvoj strani, a tu se najmanje zadrzavam.

Meni je najproblematicnija kombinacija plavih i crnih slova, sto se dizajna tice.

----------


## Cubana

> Cubana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A što se dogodilo pretražniku?
> 
> 
> baš sam htjela pitat al tome nije mjesto ovdje


Kako nije?

----------


## Cubana

Edit: Vidim da ima topic o tome (ali ne radi mi pretražnik pa ga nisam mogla naći)   :Embarassed:

----------


## Tessa

Meni je ovo toliko kričavo za oči da se nikako ne mogu prisiliti ostati dulje od koju minuticu na forumu  :Sad:   i neću skrivati da sam razočarana "jedinom opcijom"

----------


## Juroslav

1. zhabica
2.**mial**
3. argenta
4. saska7
5. shanti
6. maria71
7.njumi
8.malena beba
9.MBee
10. triplemama
11. puhica
12. rikikiki
13. štrigica
14. tincha
15. magriz
16.AdioMare
17. juroslav

----------


## ana.m

A ja ne kužim kaj vam je kričavo?
Jedina intenzivnija boja je roza na vrhu i naranđasta na kraju koje se uopće ni ne vide dok se iščitava topic.  :? .
Mene niš ne boli, baš je sve lijepo veselo   :Grin:

----------


## retha

> A što se dogodilo pretražniku?


A valjda je to modernizirana verzija.. :/ 
Jucer sam totalno zazujala..al sam brzo usla u stos.

Boje su mi okej..za sada.. doduse nisam bas bila puno na forumu zadnjih dana pa ne znam hocu li i ja imat probleme s ocima.
Imala ne imala..necem se bunit previse..  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Pretražnik su zaboljele oci pa je otisao na zasluzeni godisnji odmor! =)

----------


## MBee

> objasnit će, dajte malo strpljenja
> cure crnče na rasprodaji


  :Raspa:   Bude šta od objašnjenja?

----------


## malena beba

> Pretražnik su zaboljele oci pa je otisao na zasluzeni godisnji odmor! =)


ovo je najbolji komentar do sad   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Dora06

1. zhabica
2.**mial**
3. argenta
4. saska7
5. shanti
6. maria71
7.njumi
8.malena beba
9.MBee
10. triplemama
11. puhica
12. rikikiki
13. štrigica
14. tincha
15. magriz
16.AdioMare
17. juroslav
18. Dora 06

----------


## Ancica

MBee, mislim stvarno   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MBee

> MBee, mislim stvarno


Mislim stvarno ŠTO??? Navedite mi onda razloge zašto ne možete ili ne želite dati objašnjenje? Koji ti pak imaš razlog za prevrtanje očima umjesto da nam svima lijepo objasnite zašto se ukinuli IZBOR skinova?

----------


## clio180

> A ja ne kužim kaj vam je kričavo?
> Jedina intenzivnija boja je roza na vrhu i naranđasta na kraju koje se uopće ni ne vide dok se iščitava topic.  :? .
> Mene niš ne boli, baš je sve lijepo veselo


meni nije ništa kričavo, već mi previše bliješti bijela podloga. 8)

----------


## ina33

> Meni je od svih najžešća roza, samo ona mi blješti, a to brzo skrolam niže.


x. Naporno za oči, jako. Inače mi je isto doma sve u narančastome, fuksijam mi je lijepa boja, ali za ekran mi je to ajoj ajoj ajoj. Valjda ćemo se navić' pa će mozak to nekako apstrahirat - ja nisam ni skužila da se jezik promijenio dok neko nije rekao, to sve radim mahinalno, a ovu rozu ću nastojat prelijetat - zasad imam potrebu zaklonit rukom kao kad se ono gleda u sunce. Narančasta mi je čak OK, ali ova roza s narančastim slovima.. uh.

----------


## ina33

Ili da se ta roza nekako umiri, umatira, potamni malčice? Na mom ekranu izgleda kao neka "disco" boja, kao boja onih dječjih žvaka, ma fakat mi para. Ova od Rodinog loga izgleda drugačije na mom ekranu - nekako je mirnija.

----------


## malena beba

ma meni uopce ne smeta ni narancasta ni roza, samo ovaj bljesceci ekran   :Nope:

----------


## Deaedi

Ne stignem sada sve citati, mozda se netko i pozalio, ali meni ne rade opcije: Pogledajte svoje postove, Pogledajte postove od zadnje posjete...
Moram kliknuti i po 10tak puta da ih prikaze.

----------


## Mamita

meni radi.
to ti je zbog bannera možda čeka da se izlistaju.
možda kažem.

ja bi nove smajliće ovi sivi su mi dozlogrdili-ja bi roza i narančaste.


pliz anchie76 plizzzzzzzz

----------


## maria71

pa da , obojimo sivce

----------


## Mamita

ajmo se popisat
1. mamita
2. maria71

----------


## Marsupilami

> ne zanovijetamo samo tražimo pravo na izbor, što je tu sporno ?


Mozda je problem u memoriji?  :/ 

Meni malo bode oci, ali samo kada citam prvi post, poslije je ok   :Wink:  
p.s. istina, malo sam i potamnila monitor   :Grin:

----------


## wana

1. zhabica
2.**mial**
3. argenta
4. saska7
5. shanti
6. maria71
7.njumi
8.malena beba
9.MBee
10. triplemama
11. puhica
12. rikikiki
13. štrigica
14. tincha
15. magriz
16.AdioMare
17. juroslav
18. Dora 06
19. wana

----------


## jadro

ajmo se popisat za "color" smajlice   :Smile:  
1. mamita 
2. maria71
3. jadro

----------


## pujica

> ma meni uopce ne smeta ni narancasta ni roza, samo ovaj bljesceci ekran


i meni ovak 

roza je ok, narancasta isto, al je problem u kontrastu slova s bijelom podlogom, od toga me bole oci

----------


## vjestica

samo nam još fale drečavi smajlići   :Nope:

----------


## mia

prvo sam mislila da mi je otisao ekran, pa da trebam nesto porihtati, potrajalo je dok nisam skuzila u cemu je kvaka. 

meni se ne svidjaju ove boje. prekricavo i prebljestavo. narandjasta slova se gotovo jedva vide na ovoj roza/fuksiji. 

1. zhabica 
2.**mial** 
3. argenta 
4. saska7 
5. shanti 
6. maria71 
7.njumi 
8.malena beba 
9.MBee 
10. triplemama 
11. puhica 
12. rikikiki 
13. štrigica 
14. tincha 
15. magriz 
16.AdioMare 
17. juroslav 
18. Dora 06 
19. wana
20. mia

i potpis za smajlice u boji

1. mamita 
2. maria71 
3. jadro 
4. mia

i jasno je da ne mozemo svi utjecati na vizualni identitet udruge ali ajmo onda barem imati mogucnost ako nam se nesto ne svidja da barem na svom ekranu gledamo boje koje su nam OK za oci.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

iako je naporno za oci!   :Sad:  cvil! smilujte se i dajte nam mogucnost izbora!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

iako = jako
cure mi oci pa ne vidim sto pisem   :Sad:

----------


## mama courage

i dalje mislim da su izbori precijenjeni  :Raspa:  samo pravi fanovi rode mogu i trebaju izdržati ove boje!

----------


## maria71

pa da demokracija je za pušioničare   :Smile:

----------


## saska7

> i dalje mislim da su izbori precijenjeni  samo pravi fanovi rode mogu i trebaju izdržati ove boje!


bas mi je zao sto tako mislis...   :Sad:  
cak i sa bijelom podlogom jedva gledam u ovo.

ako je ovo s demokracijom bilo ironicno onda potpisujem...uz sve za sto se RODA bori zar nije i tolerancija i mogucnost izbora u srzi toga?!?

covjece kao da je rijec o predstavljanju udruge na svjetskom skupu a ne na forumu!! boje su super za isticanje svega sto RODA radi, ali dajte ljudi mogucnost odabira skina

nekak mi pada na pamet urota admina i muskih supruznika protiv nas koje smo voljele procitati sto ima SVE novo na forumu  :Wink:  ono "kad si hocete nesto gdje i vi zene mozete provoditi vrijeme satima na netu, evo vam sad zenske boje pa probajte prezivjet..da vas sad vidim hehehehe"

----------


## ronin

saska pa ovo je ubojita ironija  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## saska7

cuj, bilo je preubojito a jos mi je jaaaaako rano jutro, glava boli od nesanice i ovih nemogucih boja  8), a soliram pred kompom pa sam morala nesto napisati  :Wink: 

znam znam ironija, ali ova glavobolja nije nimalo ironicna ni ugodna pogotovo sto se ne mogu sad ni Rodama zaliti i traziti savjete  :Sad:

----------


## brigita2

Meni je grozno. Ove kričave narančasta i roza su nemoguće. Šokirala sam se kad sam umjesto mojih plavih boja ugledala ovaj užas. Ko da je moja klinka birala boje.

----------


## Frida

E da se ovako reagira na nešto ozbiljno gdje bi nam bio kraj... Sedam stranica o nečemu što je toliko nevažno  :Rolling Eyes: ...

----------


## ivarica

pa bas da je nevazno, ne bi se slozila
nase forumasice i forumasi potrose valjda 2 sata dnevno gledajuci u OVAJ ekran (ajme kako ovo strasno zvuci :shock: ali mislim da sam blizu istini )
boja je vazna, dva sata dnevno (svakodnevno) biti ili gledati u neadekvatno obojan prostor je lose.

ovo nije kritika skinu, samo odgovor na fridin post

----------


## cvijeta73

> E da se ovako reagira na nešto ozbiljno gdje bi nam bio kraj... Sedam stranica o nečemu što je toliko nevažno ...


da se ovako reagira na nešto važnije, topik bi već bio zaključan.   :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> E da se ovako reagira na nešto ozbiljno gdje bi nam bio kraj... Sedam stranica o nečemu što je toliko nevažno ...


  :Rolling Eyes:  

meni je životno važno...šta ću kad sam plitka...

----------


## Frida

Kad kažem nevažno mislim na nevažno naspram x akcija na koje se ljudi pozivaju pa ništa... 

Meni je skin OK, niš mi ne dreči, na forumu provodim isto vremena kao i prije (imala sam zeleni skin), eto nismo svi isti...

----------


## Joe

mene fakat od ovog bole oči...


1. zhabica 
2.**mial** 
3. argenta 
4. saska7 
5. shanti 
6. maria71 
7.njumi 
8.malena beba 
9.MBee 
10. triplemama 
11. puhica 
12. rikikiki 
13. štrigica 
14. tincha 
15. magriz 
16.AdioMare 
17. juroslav 
18. Dora 06 
19. wana 
20. mia 
21. Joe

----------


## maria71

Ima jedan vic

U SSSR-u uveli drugi tv program.

Na prvom Breženjev drži govor.

A na drugom : policajac maše pendrekom i kaže :- "A- ha , nije ti dobar prvi program ?!!

----------


## AdioMare

Meni je drago pročitati da još ima moderatora "iz raje", koji se ne trebaju spuštati iz pustih visina da bi čuli povike mase. 
Ne odnosi se to samo na ovaj topic, Ivarice  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

adiomare, to ti pises samo zato jer se ne sjecas mracnog doba mojeg administriranja foruma   :Laughing:  

nemaju dvije struje medju moderatorima, onih koji su visoko i onih koji su masa, zao mi je da ja sad tu ispadam robin hood, jer nisam
kako je anchie vec rekla, mi smo se morali odluciti na jedan skin i to ce biti skin u rodinim bojama.
o vasim primjedbama razmisljamo neovisno o broju potpisa na listi

----------


## leonisa

ja ne znam jel do laptopa il cega, al skinu sam dala tjedan dana kad mi je sjeo. ali ono bas sjeo. inace ne volim vizualne promjene.
meni vise smeta ova bijela podloga od one prvobitne.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

nije me bilo 7 dana i ono :shock:  kad sam vidjela
mene ne boli glava, oči malo, ali mi ta boja fuksije izaziva nelagodu u prsištu, sad će se netko smijati, ali ja kad gledam u tu boju osjećam kao lagani pritisak u prsištu, kao da mi srce ide u grlo, ako je tko imao napad panike to je otprilike tako, samo jako blagom obliku
inače nemam takvih problema, ali to mi se isto dogovilo kad je *apricot* birala boju za dječju sobu, pa je stavila link na onu boju koju joj je O odabrala, kad sam pogledala tu boju uhvatila me nelagoda
uglavnom nije mi ugodno i iskreno se nadam da će se  to promijeniti

nisam čitala sve, ali nije mi jasno ignoriranje pitanje *Mbee*, i mene zanima zašto više nema mogućnosti izbora, je to tehnički problem ili treniranje strogoće?

----------


## maria71

ivarice, pa nije bilo baš tako mračno   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> nisam čitala sve, ali nije mi jasno ignoriranje pitanje Mbee, i mene zanima zašto više nema mogućnosti izbora, je to tehnički problem ili treniranje strogoće?


adminica ce odgovorti tocnje, i bolje, ali ne radi se o treniranju strogoce vec o tehnickim mukama  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

trebao je ovaj tuzni smajl na kraju   :Sad:

----------


## Tiwi

> ja ne znam jel do laptopa il cega, al skinu sam dala tjedan dana kad mi je sjeo. ali ono bas sjeo. inace ne volim vizualne promjene.
> meni vise smeta ova bijela podloga od one prvobitne.


I meni je sjeo. Nemrem bolivit, al je. (ja bih najradije da je crni ili sivi ili tak neka kombinacija... tolkiko o mojoj ljubavi pema bojama) 

Samo nemojte sad uvodit još i drečeće smajliće i dozvolit slike u potpisu i skakutavo koješta   :Razz:

----------


## Joe

mene muči ova bijela podloga, i fakat mi je teško gledati u ekran (dobro, što se mog posla tiče to i nije tako loše). Sa fuksijom i narančastom nemam problema, ionako je ima malo i začas ju odskrolaš.
koristila sam neki plavi skin, ne znam mu više ime, najmanje mi je iritirao oči.
Ne znam jel to od novog izgleda foruma, ali danima me boli glava :/

----------


## AdioMare

Ma, kakav Robin, ma kakve dvije struje?! To mi nije bilo ni u primisli!

Nema ti što biti žao, osim da sam ja (meni je žao) odabrala nespretan trenutak nakon obraćanja jednog moderatora drugom. 

Moj doživljaj je nešto treće, a on mi nije nametnut poput ovog skina.

Inače, sa zanimanjem iščekujem ishod ove bezvezarije, trenutno na 7 strana.  :Smile:

----------


## snoopygirl

smanjila svjetlost na ekranu i sad je bolje  :D

----------


## Amalthea

Mene nakon duljeg gledanja bole oči i ne pomaže ni smanjivanje svjetline ni kontrasta.

----------


## VedranaV

Ima jedna zgodna opcija u Internet Expoloreru - ide se na Tools - Internet options - na tabu General se pritisne gumb Accessibility - označi se Ignore colors specified on webpages. Onda nema narančaste i fuksije.

----------


## meda

> Ima jedna zgodna opcija u Internet Expoloreru - ide se na Tools - Internet options - na tabu General se pritisne gumb Accessibility - označi se Ignore colors specified on webpages. Onda nema narančaste i fuksije.


e da, al onda mi ostanu ona drececa lonac-plava  slova  :Laughing:

----------


## Kanga

ova me boja podloge puno manje smeta, ostalo zanemarujem.

----------


## anchie76

Ne ignoriram vas i vasa pitanja, svaki slobodan tren bavim se poboljsavanjem izgleda ovog foruma   :Grin:  

Odrzavanje 5 razlicitih zaglavlja skinova je zaista kompliciran posao.  I sad u svjetlu uvodjenja bannera itd. odlucili smo da cemo imati samo jedan.  Dakle, cisto tehnicki razlozi.

Ovaj cemo prilagoditi i napraviti ugodnijim za oci koliko god se to bude dalo. Bitno nam je da se svi osjecamo ugodno i ok. Nadamo se da cete svi biti zadovoljni ishodom.  A ako ne budete, reci cu vam u kom smjeru da bacate jaja   :Laughing:

----------


## marta

Toooo, Vedrana, otkrila si mi cijeli novi svijet. Ima i u Firefoxu opcija, i ne vide se cak ni ove ubitacne narancaste i roza pruge koje mi tjeraju oci da skacu na njih bez obzira gdje ih ja zelim.....

Ja cu sad navuc bijes na sebe, al meni su ti banneri ruzni. Na kraju cemo morat skrolat 2 stranice oglasa da bi uopce dosli do foruma. 

Idem si namjestiti kontrast.  :Grin:

----------


## Moover

> A ako ne budete, reci cu vam u kom smjeru da bacate jaja


Ja svoja jaja bacam samo u jednom smjeru...   :Grin:

----------


## a zakaj

marta, imas i neku adblock opciju za firefox, zahvaljujuci kojoj ja ni bannere ne vidim   :Smile:  
ustvari, vidim samo jedan - onaj asuibi.

----------


## marta

:Grin:  
zahvaljujem

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ako ne budete, reci cu vam u kom smjeru da bacate jaja  
> 
> 
> Ja svoja jaja bacam samo u jednom smjeru...


Uljepsao si mi daaaan   :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

* VedranaV* :Naklon:  

je da mi je sad totalno nepregledno, ali bar nemam tahikardije

----------


## Natalina

Meni je super!  :Joggler: 
...jedino predlažem slova odnosno natpise narančaste boje na ovoj ciklama trakici staviti u bijelo da bude uočljivije...

----------


## Amalthea

Za one na Firefoxu:

Tools-options-content - fonts&colors - Colors - maknuti kvačicu na "Allow pages to choose their own colors, instead of my selections above" i odabrati boju teksta i pozadine po volji.

Napomena: ovo će se odnositi na SVE stranice koje posjećujete, ne samo ovaj forum.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Ima jedna zgodna opcija u Internet Expoloreru - ide se na Tools - Internet options - na tabu General se pritisne gumb Accessibility - označi se Ignore colors specified on webpages. Onda nema narančaste i fuksije.


jeeeeeee! stavila sam si zelenu podlogu!!!
 :Klap:   :Naklon:   :Klap:   :D   :Zaljubljen:   :Naklon:

----------


## retha

> i dalje mislim da su izbori precijenjeni  samo pravi fanovi rode mogu i trebaju izdržati ove boje!


  :Dancing Fever:   Tako je!!! 

 :Grin:  

Nego sad cu ja ko mali tupko..baner je sta? One reklame gore?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

AAAAAAAAA koje olaksanje za oci!!! vedrana, spasila si me   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

zeeeeelenooooooooooooooooooo jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

sto se mene tice, problem je rijesen.  :D mozete staviti kaj god ocete, dok god imam izbor i mogu si staviti ono kaj mi odgovara! 
ajme, sedam stranica zalopojki, a zbog cega? zbog informaticke neukosti!   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

baš 

 :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

e sad me prosvijetlite
ja sam mislila da sam se spasila, ali mi je sve bezlično :/ 
i sve stranice
tako da sam si vratila na staro i sad imam osjećaj nelagode od ove odvratne boje
kako da ne bude bezlično, da bude boje, ali ne ove koja je sada?

----------


## Imga

sad sam i ja stavila nježno zelenu podlogu i spasila se
ali mi jako fale crte koje odjeljuju teme i postove
može li se tome doskočiti?

----------


## enela

Baš htjedoh objasniti za firefox, ali vidim da je Amalthea to već obavila. 
Baš mene briga za bezličnost! Nema kombinacije fuksija+narančasta :D  :D  :D

----------


## njumi

spasila se i ja  :D

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> sad sam i ja stavila nježno zelenu podlogu i spasila se
> ali mi jako fale crte koje odjeljuju teme i postove
> može li se tome doskočiti?


ovo je vec trazenje kruha nad pogacom!   :Grin:  
ali, tko zna, mozda se i moze! *vedranav*?

----------


## ina33

VedranaV, Bog te blagoslovio   :Kiss: ! Na nepreglednost ću se navići, ionako sve radim automatski, a baš sam opet večeras mislila da fakat ta fuksija sijeva s mog ekrana, baš me gađa u oči.

----------


## ina33

A di se klikne za zelenu podlogu   :Embarassed:  ?

----------


## njumi

> A di se klikne za zelenu podlogu   ?


kad klikneš na colors prikažu ti se kućice sa bojama: jedna za podlogu, jedna za slova, a ostale dvije za pročitane i nepročitane postove.

Ja uživam u nekoj nježnoj tirkiz plavoj, zelenu ću guštati sljedeći tjedan  :D

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

sad je bolje, ali ja ne vidim čemu inzistiranje na ovom skinu kad se svi domišljaju što napraviti da ga ne vide
ja ovako više ne vidim banere
pa sad ako je to cilj  :/ 
nije mi jasno da se toliko forumaša buni, i da sve ostaje po istome, valjda po onoj staroj "psi laju, a karavani prolaze"
demokracija u stilu Alana Forda

----------


## leonisa

pa nje bas _svi_, zar ne. necemo sad pretjervati....  :Wink:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> pa nje bas _svi_, zar ne. necemo sad pretjervati....


ni cjepidlačiti  :Saint:

----------


## leonisa

:Grin:  

nije, ja gledam broj korisnika i onih koj su se javili pa se cudim tome "svi"  :Razz:

----------


## maria71

a možda nisu svi neznalice kao ja pa su si sami poriktali boje.....

a možda su u šumi.............

----------


## Roza

da podebljam ovo_ svi_
meni je roda skin grozan, stavite me na listu nezadovoljnih. čekala sam da vidim hoće li mi "sjesti", ali mi je sjela samo glavobolja...

----------


## Kaae

I dalje - grozno.

Ne namjeravam promijeniti postavke browsera jer, zacudo, Internet koristim i za stvari koje nisu Roda. Npr. posao. O.O

----------


## magriz

> I dalje - grozno.
> 
> Ne namjeravam promijeniti postavke browsera jer, zacudo, Internet koristim i za stvari koje nisu Roda. Npr. posao. O.O


veliki potpis

prošlo je preko nekoliko dana, pokušala sam se prilagoditi, ali ne ide...

boli me glava i bodu u oči vrišteće boje, a uz njih bijela podloga izaziva mučninu...

na forumu sam puno manje nego prije s tendencijom smanjivanja

zaista ne znam zašto ne možemo birati skin kao prije (imala sam smirujući plavi), ako već defaultni mora biti u rodinim bojama...

ne shvaćam kome je u interesu gubiti forumaše...

očito je ovo rodina demokracija i omogućavanje prava na izbor koji se propagira   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

> očito je ovo rodina demokracija i omogućavanje prava na izbor koji se propagira


samo ću ti reći da dok ti ovo, vrlo bezobrazno, pišeš... anchie danima/noćima pokušava nešto napraviti

lako je tražiti, tražiti... je li itko od vas ponudio pomoć da to riješi?!
ko mala djeca kad se bacaju po podu u dućanu!

baš sam ljuta!

----------


## a zakaj

> lako je tražiti, tražiti... je li itko od vas ponudio pomoć da to riješi?!
> ko mala djeca kad se bacaju po podu u dućanu!


apri, ali na ovom poduljem topicu tek je 7. strani roda objasnila da se radi o tehnickim problemima (s tim da nam jos uvijek nije jasno kakvim).
Do tad ste samo uvjeravale forumase da ne moze biti da su boje ruzne, a ako i jesu da cemo se naviknuti. Stvorio se dojam da se radi o promisljenom izboru i zelji udruge da se nametne nekakav vizualni identitet.
A vizualni identitet je nesto sto se sasvim legitimno moze kritizirati, zar ne?
No, ako je ipak stvar iskljucivo tehnickih problema, onda cemo se snaci/pretrpiti, ne?

----------


## leonisa

veliki potpis na apri

----------


## maria71

Potpis na zakaj, i ne nisam malo dijete koje se baca po podu.

Vrlo ružna konotacija.

----------


## Kanga

> ko mala djeca kad se bacaju po podu u dućanu!


pa moze se i tako reci, nikad nisam kupovala mit o "zlocestoci" tantruma   :Grin:

----------


## Kanga

potpis a zakaj.

----------


## apricot

ne radi se o zločestoći, sa ili bez navodnika, već o nezainteresiranosti da se čuje druga strana onda kada ga je ona spremna dati

----------


## ivarica

iz tehnickih razloga imat cemo samo jedan skin 
ali ne zelimo da ijedna od vas koristi osiromasene izglede IE ili MF-a ili bilo kojeg drugog pretrazivaca jer joj ne nemoguce trpiti onaj koji je jedini

moguce da svaka forumasica nece biti zadovoljna konacnim izgledom, ali i anchie i neke druge mi se trudimo sa milijunima opcija, nefrendli admin panelom i ogranicenim znanjem administriranja baze


ovo ne bi pomoglo nijednom djetetu na podu ali...    :Smile:

----------


## Joe

Meni su boje ok (čak mi se i sviđaju, majke mi ne uvlačim se  :Grin:  ), ali ova blještava podloga mi baš jako smeta... ajte razmišljajte i o tom  :Saint:

----------


## Moover

> i anchie i neke druge mi se trudimo sa milijunima opcija, nefrendli admin panelom i ogranicenim znanjem administriranja baze





> je li itko od vas ponudio pomoć da to riješi?!


Ja sam se prije nekoliko mjeseci ponudio za pomoć, ali nitko ne zove.. pa neću se ja trpat... ako mogu kako pomoći, javite... al nije u redu da apricot piše kako NITKO nije ponudio pomoć...
 :/

----------


## koryanshea

potpis a zakaj

ovakvim topicom se ne moze dobit kvalitetan feedback nego samo žugetava ćakulaona, ako niste to htjele onda je trebalo stavit zakljucanu obavijest a sve primjedbe na PM.

----------


## Ailish

hej ljudi, pa ja vidim scroll Bar :shock:  :D

----------


## anchie76

Ljudi u startu je nemoguca misija posloziti skin tako da se svidja i ovima koji su odusevljeni i ovima koji ga ne mogu vidjeti ocima  :/  Sad ga treba sloziti tako da bude super svima - sto je naravno jako tesko.  Uvazavamo vase primjedbe, nitko vas ne tjera da morate imati ovaj zauvijek (tj. morate ga imati dok ne slozimo drugi  :/ no to nece biti jos dugo )

----------


## ana.m

Meni su bila ljepša ona palva slova od ovih rozih.     :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Za pocetak micem plava slova, to je najvise problema uzrokovalo - da odmorite oci.   MOguce da ce s vremenom biti neka druga nijansa, no ne strasno bitno drugacija.

----------


## enci

gdje je zapelo u izmjeni, mogu li pomoc? ako zelite kreirati cu novi phpBB skin. predlazem koristiti nijanse sive za bordere, headere i footere, a za buttone, linkove i naglaske plavu, zutu i rozu.

----------


## Zdenka2

Smeđa slova! Meni mnogo, mnogo bolje! I bolje ide uz ostale boje. Možda malo manje kontrasta i malo blaža narančasta, ako je moguće?

----------


## anchie76

Mijenjat ce se i ova narancasta i roza na vrhu.. no to malo kasnije.

----------


## ana.m

A ne mogu biti dva skina?
Jedna onaj koji je bio do sada, lijepi kričavi sa plavim slovima i jedan taj neki novi za one kojima kričavo ne paše za oči.
Znam da smo kao zanovjetala i da se ne može svima udovoljiti, ali meni su ona plava slova bila puno ljepša, a i općenito mi se sviđa taj prvotni skin i ne sviđa mi se da ćete ga mjenjati.   :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

Vise skinova necemo imati ne zato sto mi vas ne volimo i sto je problem imati vise skinova na serveru.  Problem je u vise skinova samo odrzavanje zaglavlja, i tak je svejedno hoce li onda biti 2 rodina ili 2 totalno suprotna.  Problem je u vise od jednom.

----------


## apricot

> ovakvim topicom se ne moze dobit kvalitetan feedback nego samo žugetava ćakulaona, ako niste to htjele onda je trebalo stavit zakljucanu obavijest a sve primjedbe na PM.


osobno, nemam ništa protiv negativnih reakcija
ali mi smetaju optužbe

feedback smo i htjeli, ali ne i segregaciju na "mi" i "vi"

----------


## wewa

S ovim tamnim slovima je mnogo bolje, cak i fuksija ne dreci toliko  :D 
a ja sam se preporodila vec kad je breskvicasta podloga zamijenjena bijelom - meni i mojim umornim prevodilackim ocima treba jak kontrast   :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Meni su boje ok (čak mi se i sviđaju, majke mi ne uvlačim se  ),:


  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Roza

> magriz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> očito je ovo rodina demokracija i omogućavanje prava na izbor koji se propagira  
> 
> 
> samo ću ti reći da dok ti ovo, vrlo bezobrazno, pišeš... anchie danima/noćima pokušava nešto napraviti
> 
> ...


ne bacam se po podu, nisam rekla bljak na prvu loptu, javila sam se nakon dosta dana gledanja u ove boje. i dalje su mi nemoguće. 

konstruktivni prijedlog? stari plavi skin, koji nikome ne bode oči.

to nema veze s rodom, s tim da ja podržavam ili ne podržavam rodu ili rad rodinih članova (koliko čitam i do toga se svela rasprava o bojama). nema veze s rodinim bojama, sviđaju li se meni ili ne. ima veze s tim da je dulje od 20 minuta strašno zamorno buljiti u ove boje. bile one rodine, moje, tvoje, njegove, njezine - čije god.
meni je strašno žao što se anchie danima muči s tim. pitam se ima li uopće šanse da s ovim bojama nešto složi a da ne bode oči. recimo to jednostavnije: neke boje i kombinacije boja očito nisu za portale i fourme.

----------


## enci

ocito se radi na izmjenama, ajmo pricekati.

----------


## magriz

> magriz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> očito je ovo rodina demokracija i omogućavanje prava na izbor koji se propagira  
> 
> 
> samo ću ti reći da dok ti ovo, vrlo bezobrazno, pišeš... anchie danima/noćima pokušava nešto napraviti
> 
> ...


od svih koji su isto rekli, mene si našla citirati i prozivati

hvala

----------


## ina33

Danas je bolje :D ! Ne vrišti  :D! Jeste blažile i boje ili je samo stvar slova? Tko bi rekao da to toliko utječe, ako su samo slova...

----------


## apricot

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  magriz prvotno napisa
> ...


misliš li stvarno, ali STVARNO, da je to nešto osobno?
i da mogu uz sve što radim dok dijete spava, pročitati baš sve komentare?

odnosilo se na sve koji nam zamjeraju nedemokratičnost i oduzimanje prava na izbor..., potpuno svejedno koji nick je gore napisan.
kao što ne mislim da se ovdje prigovara anchie i svakome od nas poimence... prigovara se adminici i osoblju.

ovo trenutno je, valjda, 1076. kombinacija koja se isprobava.
a isprobava se noću, da se ne šokirate promjenama koje nastaju doslovno iz sekunde u sekundu.

----------


## zhabica

> iz tehnickih razloga imat cemo samo jedan skin 
> ali ne zelimo da ijedna od vas koristi osiromasene izglede IE ili MF-a ili bilo kojeg drugog pretrazivaca jer joj ne nemoguce trpiti onaj koji je jedini
> 
> moguce da svaka forumasica nece biti zadovoljna konacnim izgledom, ali i anchie i neke druge mi se trudimo sa milijunima opcija, nefrendli admin panelom i ogranicenim znanjem administriranja baze
> 
> 
> ovo ne bi pomoglo nijednom djetetu na podu ali...


... ali je sasvim ugodno, pristojno i argumentirano objasnjenje. 

hvala. 

nadam se da cete uspjeti u vasem radu.

----------


## Tashunica

i boje su blaže, lakše se diše.
samo još malo...  :Grin:

----------


## Shanti

> Vise skinova necemo imati ne zato sto mi vas ne volimo i sto je problem imati vise skinova na serveru.  Problem je u vise skinova samo odrzavanje zaglavlja, i tak je svejedno hoce li onda biti 2 rodina ili 2 totalno suprotna.  Problem je u vise od jednom.


Anchie, što je konkretno problem sa zaglavljem? 
Gledam zaglavlje (hvalaBogu, sad je rasterećeno one hrpetine bannera i moram priznati da sada ih kad su samo tri i blažih boja, za razliku od prije par dana - i pogledam), i gore lijevo je logo Rode koji je "stalni postav" na forumu, a linkovi na Zadnje vijesti se mijenjaju i banneri se vjerojatno update-aju. Je li problem osvježavati ta dva promijenjiva dijela na dva različita skina ili oni skinovi koje smo nekada imali ne podržavaju ove opcije?

Znatiželjna sam, ovo pitam doista dobronamjerno. Ponudila bih pomoć, međutim, bojim se da moje znanje nije dovoljno. Jedino ako vam treba pomoć u mijenjanju bannera i linkova na Zadnje vijesti na drugim skinovima, ali to, pretpostavljam, može samo sistem admin, dakle... bojim se da ni u tome ne mogu pomoći.

U svakom slučaju, hvala što se na formu već vide neka poboljšanja. Ili su mi oči već "odrvenile"?   :Grin:  (ne pretjerujem kad kažem da me od prošlog tjedna doista intenzivno peku   :Sad:  )

----------


## anchie76

Shanti, hvala na pomoci no nazalost ne mozes nam olaksati   :Kiss:  

Nisu ti oci odrvenile, zaista smo promijenili boju i samih slova u temama i ublazili dosta sveukupno.  No nismo jos zavrsili   :Smile:

----------


## magriz

> misliš li stvarno, ali STVARNO, da je to nešto osobno


uopće mi to nije palo na pamet, niti se znamo u RL, a bome ni ovdje previše, osim po nicku i avataru...

da je ivaričin komentar u kojem objašnjava razlog dan davno prije, a ne jutros nakon onog mog posta (ali ne mislim da je time izazvan), svi bi bili puno tolerantniji i prijemćiviji na promjene...

a bilo je komentara od svih admina puno prije ovog jutros, ali tek jutros se lijepo objasnilo u čemu je problem

----------


## anchie76

Da se ne bi krivo shvatilo, tehnicki je ovo sve "lako" izvedivo, ali graficki je tesko.. aj ti ukomponiraj ove sve boje i izvedi da su svi zadovoljni i da je svima super.  Mission impossible   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> Da se ne bi krivo shvatilo, tehnicki je ovo sve "lako" izvedivo, ali graficki je tesko.. aj ti ukomponiraj ove sve boje i izvedi da su svi zadovoljni i da je svima super.  Mission impossible


Da evo meni kojoj je sve bilo super, sada se ne sviđaju ova roza slova podforuma, topica i ostalog   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

roza?!?!?!  :shock: 

meni su bordo-smeđa

----------


## ana.m

> roza?!?!?!  :shock: 
> 
> meni su bordo-smeđa


Kad ih ne diraš onda su takva a kada dođeš strelixom na njih postanu kričavo roza.
Da se razmemo, ne smeta mene boja za oči, samo više volim plavu   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

a70v  :Laughing:  
imam prijedlog, kad budete slagali bannere složite ih nekako da se ukomponiraju u ostatak stranice, ovih 6 poredanih meni izgleda nekako sklepano. Ja bih stavila samo po visini ispod ASUIBI bannera, iste širine ali manje visine.

----------


## ina33

> Shanti, hvala na pomoci no nazalost ne mozes nam olaksati   
> 
> Nisu ti oci odrvenile, zaista smo promijenili boju i samih slova u temama i ublazili dosta sveukupno.  No nismo jos zavrsili


Bolje, je, puuno je bolje, stvarno je blaže, tenk ju, tenk ju  :D !!!

----------


## anchie76

> a70v  
> imam prijedlog, kad budete slagali bannere složite ih nekako da se ukomponiraju u ostatak stranice, ovih 6 poredanih meni izgleda nekako sklepano. Ja bih stavila samo po visini ispod ASUIBI bannera, iste širine ali manje visine.


Nije ni slaganje bannera gotovo   :Grin:    Apsolutno imam u vidu sve ovo sto si rekla... moje razmisljanje je na slicnom tragu   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> roza?!?!?!  :shock: 
> 
> meni su bordo-smeđa
> 
> 
> Kad ih ne diraš onda su takva a kada dođeš strelixom na njih postanu kričavo roza.
> Da se razmemo, ne smeta mene boja za oči, samo više volim plavu


Pa i plava su poružičastila na dodir! Sad je puno ugodnije jer su narančasta i ružičasta dobile toplu poveznicu.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Joj, meni je prva varijanta bila jos najbolja
 :/ 
ovo mi je sve napornije za oci

----------


## pujica

> zaista smo promijenili boju i samih slova u temama i ublazili dosta sveukupno.  No nismo jos zavrsili


meni je ovo sad vec znakovito bolje, vise nije takav kontrast i odmah je lakse citati

----------


## tomita

> Ja ću se javiti kad(ako) se naviknem.


Evo, navikla se još prekjučer. 
A danas opet nova slova, i ova bordo su mi ok. 
ma mislim da ću se ja na sve naviknuti, kakav god bio skin.

----------


## dalmatinka

meni su slova , onako , ko kad je toner pri kraju....  :Sad:

----------


## bfamily

> Joj, meni je prva varijanta bila jos najbolja
>  :/ 
> ovo mi je sve napornije za oci


VELIKI POTPIS!!!!!

Ova boja slova me ubija u pojam.   :Mad:

----------


## anledo

ja bih, nakon dovoljno dana gledanja rekla: ne popravljaj ako nije pokvareno   :Smile:  

ne svidja mi se, naporno je za oci, a cinjenica da nema mogucnosti izbora mi je naporna i ne neke druge nacine

da sam roda koja odlucuje ostavila bih mogucnost izbora, a vizualno doradila samo ovaj skin kojeg ste odlucile imati kao 'glavni' (dakle prema njemu neka pasu banneri i sve ostalo, a na ostalim skinovima neka banneri budu i neuredni i svakakvi...) - skoro sam sigurna da bi se manje forumasa nerviralo radi 2-3 cudno postavljena bannera nego radi podloge i kontrasta s ovim sarenilom

mislim da bi sve ovo na tamnijoj (dosta tamnijoj podlozi) imalo bi bolji i efekt i bilo bi manje naporno za gledanje...

i drzim fige da sto prije postanete sto gledljiviji i citljiviji, jer je steta zaobilaziti forum ili se na njemu zadrzavati krace samo zbog loseg dizajna

----------


## meda

ova smeda slova su sad presvjetla, ona tamnija bordo od danas ujutro su bila bolja!

----------


## anamar

ja sam se navikla na sve osim na rozu. a baš volim rozu boju. 
ovo je nekakva neonska roza? 

najdvje, rode, lijepo od vas što prilagođavate skin nakon primjedbi forumašica.

----------


## anamar

edit, 
trebalo je pisati

bajdvej, rode,...

 :Laughing:

----------


## enela

Nakon svega ovoga, stvarno mi nije jasno da od svih koji su pisali i špotali nas nekolicinu zbog načina komunikacije, a bili su upućeni u to da je problem tehničke prirode, nisu mogli to i napisati odmah na početku?

Bi li sad netko, meni neukoj, objasnio zašto je prije moglo biti nekoliko skinova na izbor, a sad više ne može biti čak ni alternative?

----------


## sorciere

> ne svidja mi se, naporno je za oci, a cinjenica da nema mogucnosti izbora mi je naporna i ne neke druge nacine


X

----------


## ivarica

> Bi li sad netko, meni neukoj, objasnio zašto je prije moglo biti nekoliko skinova na izbor, a sad više ne može biti čak ni alternative?


anchie je vec rekla
zaglavlje foruma ce uskoro izgledati znacajno drugacije nego sad, bit ce tu dosta bannera i linkova i tesko je odrzavati svakodnevno 5 razlicitih skinova

----------


## maria71

kad otvorim početnu stranicu foruma u originalnoj postavi boja, narančasta se čudno ponaša , na lijevom kraju je intenzivna ,a na desnom je bezbojna...

jel to tako treba biti, ili  ?

inače ove zagasitije boje su ok

----------


## enela

Da ne ispadnem da samo kvocam, ovo je sad već super. :D

----------


## ivarica

samo da bude jasno, vec satima ne mijenjamo boje na forumu, iste su. ja se natrpala kilogramom sladoleda i dinjom, ne da mi se, a anchie vec odavno spava
ako ste vi u to vrijeme primijetile neke razlike, znaci da je skin definitivno opasan po zdravlje  :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

ja sad vidim zagasitu narančastu i rozu, ljubičasta slova i podlogu koja u sebi ima mrvicu rozikaste....

a što vi vidite ?

----------


## Tashunica

meni je ova roza na vrhu opet malo kričavija. je da su mi naočale danas bile packave, ali ne vjerujem da mi je boja zbog toga bila zagasitija  :/

----------


## ivarica

nije mijenjana ta roza, sutra se njih hvatamo
normalno je da ti je sad kricavija nego pri danjem svjetlu

----------


## enela

> ja sad vidim zagasitu narančastu i rozu, ljubičasta slova i podlogu koja u sebi ima mrvicu rozikaste....
> 
> a što vi vidite ?


Isto. I da, narančasta je s lijeve strane intenzivna, a skroz desno niej narančasta nego bijela.

----------


## maria71

ajde dobro ,mislila sam da mi se priviđa

----------


## ivarica

> ajde dobro ,mislila sam da mi se priviđa


to je isto tako otprije
ako ti je od danas, lose je   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

od danas je   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

i meni je od danas. al mi ne smeta.   :Saint:  ja sam jednostavno i skromno čeljade, zadovoljna sa svim i svačim.  :Aparatic:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> .   ja sam jednostavno i skromno čeljade, zadovoljna sa svim i svačim.


  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jadranka605

Danas je mnogo bolje...
Mirnije i blaže...
Ide vam na bolje, samo tako nastavite   :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

> .   ja sam jednostavno i skromno čeljade, zadovoljna sa svim i svačim.



 :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

i nikad ,ali baš nikad se ne buniš  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Meni je i daje prekricavo, volim te boje nositi na sebi, ali gledati u njih, uh...

I slova su mi pretamna. Jel bi mogla bit jos mrvicu svjetlija?

----------


## Imga

ja sam sad prebacila sa zelenog i puno je lakše za gledati
svaka čast!
samo me roza još zabljesne, ali koliko vidim i to je u planu  :D

----------


## Kanga

prestala sam analizirati. iz straha da ne otkrijem zastrasujuce stvari o svom vidu. ili umu. 
dobro mi je ovako    :Kiss:

----------


## sladjanaf

dajte neku drugu podlogu

----------


## Mony

Cure, sve ste pokvarile   :Grin:   - zasto su nestala ona lijepa plava slova mene najvise smeta, jer nikak mi ne pase ova ruzicasta i crvenkasto-ruzicasta slova - ne mogu se ufurat.
Bas je bila dobra promjena, mogla se zatamnit podloga da bude ugodnije oku i sve bi bilo super  :/

----------


## meda

meni je sve ok sad, samo da su ova smeda slova malo tamnija, ili bordo kako su bila jucer u neko doba

----------


## Lu

meni je ovaj novi forum prekrasan

----------


## Ribica

I ja se upisujem u klub gunđala.   :Crying or Very sad:  

Inače ne volim ove boje, pa o.k. netko ih voli. 
Ali kako ovo trešti s ekrana :shock: - grozota  8) (čitaj : naočale)

Mislila sam da je to samo na početnoj stranici, ono dok se još ne ulogiraš, ajd super skoro "korporativne boje", ali shvativši da će mi  8) trebati cijelo vrijeme, nisam baš oduševljena.

Ne, niti nakon par dana gledanja u ovo čudo ne mogu doći k sebi, ali ima i jedna dobra stvar: manje vremena provodim na forumu. Ako ste to htijeli - uspjeli ste!  :Mad:  

Dost mi je kaj na poslu moram cijeli dan buljiti u "korporativne boje", pa ne moram valjda još i doma na vlastitom ekranu  :Razz:  

*Zahtjevam još jedan skin za registrirane korisnike foruma s oku ugodnijim bojama!*

 :Grin:  Please!

----------


## Ribica

> Nista podloga ne tamni, to se vi navikavate


Ne, nego mi se počinje crnit pred očima od gledanja i umora.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## meda

podloga izgleda tamnija jer su slova presvijetla  :Grin:  

jel mozete napravit da je svaki drugi post malo tamniji, kao sto je na vecini skinova?

----------


## Lucija Ellen

meni je cudno sve: negdje prejaki a negdje preslabi kontrasti. moram priznat da zalim za nekim neutralnim skinom. Crno bijelim. Recimo.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

moram priznati da je puno bolje
boje mi više ne izazivaju nelagodu, ne bole me oči
skin mi se apsolutno ne sviđa, ja bi opet moj plavi, ovo definitivno nije kombinacija boja po mom ukusu, ali mi ne smeta fizički kad gledam u njega
a najviše me žalosti što nije odmah rečeno da je stvar tehničke naravi, nego su neke cure, koje su se žalile, oprane poput balavica

----------


## ina33

Evo nam plave podloge... Nije mi ni to loše... Jedino, može scroll bar (ako se tako zove - ono desno di se poteže mišem za skrolat po stranici) da je malo uočljiviji - sad se nekako utopio?

----------


## Mima

Ma dajte, meni je ovo najgore do sada. Izgleda kao neki formular, uputnica ili slično.

----------


## Sanja

Ajde, please, kad već mijenjate, stavite onu kockicu (  :Grin:  ) s desne strane, onu s kojom se ide gore-dolje, u neku boju različitu od podloge. Bijela podloga, bijela kockica, uopće je ne mogu napiknuti.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

najbolje nam je otići spavati
tko zna što ćemo zateći ujutro

----------


## apricot

> Ajde, please, kad već mijenjate, stavite onu kockicu (  ) s desne strane, onu s kojom se ide gore-dolje, u neku boju različitu od podloge. Bijela podloga, bijela kockica, uopće je ne mogu napiknuti.


on se ne može zasebno mijenjati, on je uvijek u boji podloge, pa ako bi on bio tamniji i podloga bi morala biti

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajde, please, kad već mijenjate, stavite onu kockicu (  ) s desne strane, onu s kojom se ide gore-dolje, u neku boju različitu od podloge. Bijela podloga, bijela kockica, uopće je ne mogu napiknuti.  
> 
> 
> on se ne može zasebno mijenjati, on je uvijek u boji podloge, pa ako bi on bio tamniji i podloga bi morala biti


Ne kužim.

Podloga je, barem na mom monitoru, identična kao i ta kockica. Na drugim forumima mi nije - tj. podloga je podloga, a kockica se razlikuje. Znaš na što mislim? Na onu kockicu koju klikneš mišem kad želiš s vrha stranice otići na dno i obrnuto.

----------


## apricot

da, to se zove scroll button
svima nam je to problematično jer ga uopće ne vidimo

ali sigurna sam kako je anchie rekla da ne može jer smo pokušavale, pokušavale...
možda ima neka caka

----------


## Sanja

Nadam se da ćete skužiti caku  :Smile:  , jer ovo je vrlo nepraktično.

----------


## apricot

sad sam išla gledati druge skinove na drugo forumu; scroll button je u istoj boji kao i zadnja vertkala, ona gdje pišu teme, postovi (broj) i datm zdnjeg posta

i to se ne može mijenjati

----------


## enela

U mozilli se dobro vidi. Svjetlo plavi je.

----------


## Sanja

Ja sad imam otvoren jedan drugi forum koji je sasvim sivi, tj. bijeli s nekoliko nijansi sive. Podloga scroll buttona je bijela, a scroll button (naučila sam kako se zove  :Grin:  ) je svijetloplavi.

Mene izluđuje što ga ne vidim.

Forum može biti jarkorozi sa zelenim točkicama i psihodeličnim narančastim cvjetićima što se mene tiče. Samo da su vidljive osnovne funkcije, a ne da moram pikati u prazno.

----------


## Sanja

Koristim IE, ako je to bitno.

----------


## apricot

pa skrolaj kotačićem na mišu ili prstom, ako si na laptopu

----------


## ivarica

mozemo pokusati tako da povecamo razliku u nijansama izmedju postova
evo, sad cu napraviti to, ali moze se dogoditi da je onda lakse za skrolanje, a napornije za citanje

----------


## magriz

evo i mene nikad zadovoljne...   :Razz:  

puno je bolje, čak mi se i sviđa, ali ona, kak' se zovu, zaglavlja, ono što odvaja podforume a i na kajau i početku je svake stranice, ne sviđa mi se ovako sivo samo obrubljeno. bilo mi je bolje potpuno ispunjeno...

----------


## Sanja

Apri, na mišu imam neki živčani gumb koji ne poznaje nijanse, nego me prebaci sa samog vrha na samo dno i obratno.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ivarica, hvala na pokušaju.  :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

ivarice, eto nas ko SB

----------


## Sanja

Sad se vidi!  :Naklon:   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

da, ali s bojama smo sad nigdje

----------


## Sanja

Zašto? Meni su boje skroz ok.

----------


## ivarica

imas sad scrollbar?

----------


## Mukica

ja imam
neki bijeli
jedva ga nadjem
al ga nadjem

----------


## Amalthea

Meni je ovo konačno nenaporno za oči!  :D

----------


## Rene2

Hm :/  nisam baš previše oduševljena. Sve mi je nekako svijetlo i stvarno su premale razlike u nijansama.
Ja često koristim scroll button kad trebam brzo na dno stranice (ili na vrh). A sad je tako bijel na svijetlo sivoj podlozi, da ga jedva uočim.

Morat ću se priviknuti da koristim Ctrl+End i Ctrl+Home.  :/

----------


## Rene2

hej, kad otvaram u Mozilli, opet je onaj vrišteći narančasto-ružičasti skin, jel to tak mora?

----------


## Kaae

Ovaj background mi je super. Ugodno je oku i drago mi je da su opet razlicite boje postova. Scroll bar je svijetao, ali ne smeta me jer koristim ili misa ili strelice na tastaturi. 

Kritika s ciljem konstruktivnosti: headeri foruma na prednjoj strani odaju mi dojam nedovrsenosti.

----------


## Zdenka2

> da, ali s bojama smo sad nigdje


X. Previše sivila.

----------


## štrigica

a ko bi nama udovoljia?

meni je ovako draže - ne umara oči

hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## bfamily

Uh, svaki dan nešto novo! Pitam se kako će biti sutra??? 

Meni je ovako ok, ma bilo je i prije ali ovo mi se više sviđa. Jedino mi je bilo bolje kad je onaj početak rozi i kraj naranđasti bio ispunjen, ovako mi je nekako nedorečeno.  :/ 

Sretno sa traženjem najbolje roda kombinacije.   :Grin:

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

Ja zadovoljna.

Ne zamara oči.

Što se treba vidjeti - vidi se.

Ostale primjedbe s moje strane bile bi cjepidlačenje.

----------


## ivarica

kaae, molim te posalji mi print screen tvoje naslovnice da vidim taj problem s headerima

napokon i zdenka, ko ja, vidi sivo, a ne plavo


recite nam samo jesmo li na dobrom tragu sto se tice umaranja ociju izborom boja, a za ostalo cemo 
a) lako mijenjati
b) lako se privikavati   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

> hej, kad otvaram u Mozilli, opet je onaj vrišteći narančasto-ružičasti skin, jel to tak mora?


× refresh

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne umara oči, pa je s te strane prihvatljivo, ali nije lijepo. 

Pridružujem se onima koji se zalažu za ispunjene trake.

----------


## ivarica

bila bi zahvalna za jos par razlicitih printscreenova, ne samo naslovnice nego i postova i scrollbara 

i ne ocekujte danas puno promjena, pliz, u saboru je jedan vazan zakon

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

meni je sad ok   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Scroll bar moze biti druge boje, ali to se mora raditi preko CSS-a, a CSS trenutno iz totalno nepoznatog razloga zeza.

Bit ce i to sredjeno jednom kad budem imala vremena uhvatiti se s CSS-om u kostac.

----------


## Zdenka2

> bila bi zahvalna za jos par razlicitih printscreenova, ne samo naslovnice nego i postova i scrollbara 
> 
> i ne ocekujte danas puno promjena, pliz, u saboru je jedan vazan zakon


  :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

ne umara oci  :D

----------


## Tashunica

> ne umara oci  :D


X

meni je isto sivo, ne plavo.

----------


## bfamily

> U mozilli se dobro vidi. Svjetlo plavi je.


potpis

----------


## andrea

meni je plavo- baby plavo 

a između posteva rozo- baby rozo   :Grin:  


pravi bebeći forum   :Grin:  



uglavnom, skroz ok i ugodno   :Smile:

----------


## andrea

gledam prek IE

----------


## ivarica

> meni je plavo- baby plavo 
> 
> a između posteva rozo- baby rozo   
> 
> 
> pravi bebeći forum



brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :/

----------


## anchie76

Totalno mi je nevjerojatno da vam je plavi  :shock:

----------


## morena24

pa svake sekunde nesta novo u izgledu foruma...svidja mi se ..

postaje sve manje naporno za oci :D

----------


## bfamily

Meni su postovi sivo-bijeli, svaki drugi. Ali mi je scroll bar svijetlo plavi, preko Mozille. Tek tako da se razumjemo. Ni ja ne kužim kako andrea vidi plavo, možda je daltonist.   :Grin:

----------


## andrea

je, ja koja vidim plavo, ja sam daltonist, a vi koje vidite sivo- vi niste   :Grin:  

al fakat mi je svijetlo plavo, svaki drugi post


scroll b. ne vidim, al ga ni ne koristim, tek kad ga je sanja spomenula, onda sam tek vidjela da je neuočljiv


ove narančaste linije su mi isto lijepe, onak, zagasite, ne izazivaju živčanoću ni išta sl.   :Grin:

----------


## argenta

> Meni su postovi sivo-bijeli, svaki drugi. Ali mi je scroll bar svijetlo plavi, preko Mozille.


Meni je isto ovako, i scroll je svijetli, ali se vidi.
Ove malo prigušenije nijanse čisto su ok. Ja zadovoljna. Ostale sitničice mi nisu tako bitne, glavno da ne pika oči   :Smile:   Ne znam gdje su mi 8)

----------


## enci

ako u mozilli vidite plavi scrollbar i smajlice monitor je lose kalibriran pa sivo vidite kao plavo. 

za zuto tijelo (ne traku) scrollbara:

BODY {
	SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #fdc135; SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: #fdc135; SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR: #ffe9e1; SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #95555d; SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #ededed; SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: #ffe3e1; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff
}

----------


## Lucija Ellen

svaki drugi post jest svjetloplav
meni je ovo danas bolje nego jucer
ajde, bit ce na kraju super iako je nemoguce da ce se svima svidjeti... morat cemo se naviknuti i to je to.

----------


## bfamily

> ako u mozilli vidite plavi scrollbar i smajlice monitor je lose kalibriran pa sivo vidite kao plavo.


Ma meni su smajlići normalno sivi, ali scrollbar mi je plavi. and I like it.  8)

----------


## Joe

feedback-ne bode oči, jeeee!

----------


## zhabica

> svaki drugi post jest svjetloplav
> meni je ovo danas bolje nego jucer
> ajde, bit ce na kraju super iako je nemoguce da ce se svima svidjeti... morat cemo se naviknuti i to je to.


x

manje je naporno i manje vristi, svjetlo plav pa malo roskast, prave baby boje  :Grin:   ko sto rece andrea     :Wink:  

sad bi mogla i koji minut vise tu provest a da me glava ne zaboli.   :Wink:

----------


## Sanja

1. ne bode oči
2. postovi su napreskokce bijeli-sivi-bijeli - meni ok (nema svijetloplavih   :Grin:  )
3. scrollbar se vidi - nije uočljiv iz svemira, ali je bolje nego jučer


Ivarica   :Kiss:

----------


## Kaae

Evo screenshot. Malo je losije kvalitete jer sam na poslu, a na ovom kompjuteru imam jako ogranicene mogucnosti sto se tice grafike. Rijec je o Internet Exploreru, ovdje. Nemam Firefox na poslu.

http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/6...daforumrk4.jpg

Ove su mi boje jako ugodne oku i voljela bih da tako ostane. Isto tako, ocinjem se pitati jesam li daltonist ili na svim kompjuterima imam takve postavke da su boje drugacije.. meni ovdje nista nije babyplavo. Boja je sivo ljubicasta i bas mi je lijepa. Roza je roza, ali onako blago pastelna.

----------


## AdioMare

Meni tek sad bode oči. 

Ova mi je podloga u kombinaciji s crnim slovima prilično blješteća, sori. OK su tamna slova, ali možda u drugoj nijansi?

Mora li se taj skin rađati po principu dodaj u podlogu malo plave, kap bijele u slova, potamni skrolajući gumb... nema gotovih skin templejta?

Može li ova roza biti posvijetljena/ublažena prije završnog izgleda, na njoj nikako da poradite.  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

Možda kombinacija podloge i slova nije loša, ali definitivno uz hitnu promjenu nijanse ove dvije obojane crte.

----------


## enci

kaee, dobro ti je kalibriran monitor.

izmijenjene boje scrollbara bi trebali vidjeti samo u u IE. oni koji koriste mozzillu i operu uvijek imaju isti scrollbar, odnosno css kod ne moze utjecati na njihov browser, samo na izgled stranice. scrollbar je dio browsera i ja ga uopce ne bi dirala.

----------


## ivarica

ima gotovih skinova mare, ali mi se trudimo da forum bude slicniji onom gore desno logou, a takvih nema

----------


## Lucija Ellen

ma ovo je oke, nemojte vise mijenjat   :Saint:

----------


## bucka

meni se bas svidja!! :D

----------


## andrea

sad sam osvijestila na šta mi baca, sa ovim baby bojama, koje ja vidim - na kutiju od "sretne bebe"  :shock:

----------


## ivarica

andrea, ne samo da lose vidis nego i sporo kopcas   :Laughing:  

pa vec sinoc se pisalo o tom 
prvo smo je makle, a onda joj ukrale boje   :Laughing:

----------


## Arkana10

Enci je sve ljepo objasnila
meni je sve ok
ja uistinu ne vidim problem
meni je sve ok
nista ne bljesti
postovi su sivo-bjeli.
*
mislim da je jedan problem u kalibriranju monitora i u internetskim pretrazivacima.

----------


## andrea

vraga sam sve čitala, sad sam slučajno bacila pogled na policu gdje mi je ona njihova kjnižica i ušokiram se   :Laughing:

----------


## andrea

evo, i scroll imamo  :Preskace uze:  


ma sviđa mi se baš ovako  :D

----------


## Lucija Ellen

joj daj
pa to su boje za bebe
mene ne asocora na SB, eventulano me moze SB asocirat na baby boje

----------


## bfamily

> Možda kombinacija podloge i slova nije loša, ali definitivno uz hitnu promjenu nijanse ove dvije obojane crte.


Ja ne kužim zašto vama toliko smetaju te dvije crte. Sad više tako reći uopće nema boje u njima. Pa bolje ovako nego da je sve sivo.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Nemojte više mjenjati. ovako je super.  :D 
Čak sam se navikla na ova bordo-roza-smeđa-čudna slova.   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

mozda bi pomogla 7042 skina   :Smile:

----------


## malena beba

bas je dobro  :D  :D  :D

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

dobro je, super je, plavo  :Heart:  ne bode oči, ne izaziva tahikardiju
ne dirajte više
i pitanje za neuke što vam je mozilla?

----------


## ivarica

ako je vecini plavo, sigurno cemo mijenjati   :Laughing:  
zato, ako zelite ostati na istom, pisite: koja smirujuca siiva

----------


## bfamily

Ista stvar što i Internet Explorer. Samo drugi program. 
Uh, kako sam stručno to objasnila.   :Laughing:

----------


## zhabica

> i pitanje za neuke što vam je mozilla?


pandam Internet Exploreru

----------


## zhabica

> ako je vecini plavo, sigurno cemo mijenjati


neeeeeeeeeeeee   :Laughing:  

ovo je preeeeeeeeeedivna siiiiiiiiiiiiiivo - plava boja   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva, 
koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva,
koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva, 
koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva,
koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva, 
koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva,
koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva, 
koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva, koja smirujuca siiva........

----------


## ivarica

ja nisam dosad dobila nijedan printscreen od vas plavih

----------


## malena beba

meni je isto vise sivo nego plavo  :?

----------


## wewa

kod mene je deprimirajuce siva   :Grin:  
al' nije lose, ako vec ne moze biti sve bijelo zbog scroll buttona

----------


## Kaae

koja smirujuca siiva... (...istinabog na mom monitoru jos vise smirujuca ljubicastosivaugodnaokusvidjamisejako...)

koja smirujuca siiva
koja smirujuca siiva
koja smirujuca siiva
koja smirujuca siiva

Jel treba jos? =D

----------


## anchie76

> ako u mozilli vidite plavi scrollbar i smajlice monitor je lose kalibriran pa sivo vidite kao plavo. 
> 
> za zuto tijelo (ne traku) scrollbara:
> 
> BODY {
> 	SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #fdc135; SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: #fdc135; SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR: #ffe9e1; SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #95555d; SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #ededed; SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: #ffe3e1; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff
> }


Enci HVALA - *znam* gdje se treba sto mijenjati   :Smile:  No iz nekog razloga ne vuce CSS - to trebam skuziti sto ga muci i zasto.  Kad vuce CSS, lako onda mijenjati boje scrollbara   8)  Pozabavit cu se i time u skoro vrijeme.  Samo budite strpljivi pls

----------


## magriz

> dobro je, super je, plavo  ne bode oči, ne izaziva tahikardiju
> ne dirajte više
> i pitanje za neuke što vam je mozilla?


di je plavo?  :? 
meni je sivo, i skroz je ok, ali ako ima plave, ja bih plavoooo

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dobro je, super je, plavo  ne bode oči, ne izaziva tahikardiju
> ne dirajte više
> i pitanje za neuke što vam je mozilla?
> 
> 
> di je plavo?  :? 
> meni je sivo, i skroz je ok, ali ako ima plave, ja bih plavoooo


meni je svaki drugi post svjetlo, svjetlo, smirujuće plav
imam IE

----------


## anchie76

a70v mislis smirujuce siiiiv?   :Grin:

----------


## Lulu

fino je sivkasto svako drugo polje i ugodno oku.

----------


## enci

htjedoh pomoci. jos ovaj savjet pa gibam: potpuno izbrisi css sa servera pa stavi novi. nakon nekoliko uzastopnih izmjena i gazenja css zna zezati.

----------


## leonisa

aaaaaaaaaa previse subslver  :Sad:

----------


## summer

> aaaaaaaaaa previse subslver


I meni. Al ako je ekipi dobar za oci...

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> aaaaaaaaaa previse subslver 
> 
> 
> I meni. Al ako je ekipi dobar za oci...


jeeeeeee! ima nas jos!!! :D 

 :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## traktorka

Meni se sad forum jako sviđa...baš mi je ono....ugodno lijep!

----------


## leonisa

a o asocijacji na paket na koji mi se dize zeludac necu pricat...receno sve  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> a o asocijacji na paket na koji mi se dize zeludac necu pricat...receno sve


Pa koji vam je vrag.. niti ima plave niti ima roze vise  :shock:

----------


## Kanga

> Pa koji vam je vrag.. niti ima plave niti ima roze vise  :shock:


anchie76, hvala (smajlic brisem znoj sa cela), vec sam mislila da sam totalno posandrcala   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

ma leonisa pokusava sa niskim udarcima

----------


## leonisa

da rece mi ivka na moj prntscreen...nista, moram ukositi laptop malo vise  :Laughing:  

ne, izmedju postova vidim onu pastelnu tanku roza crticu, bas kao knjga MPG, a postovi su mi pastelno plavi i prljavo bijeli....ali ziri je reko da krvo vdim  :Laughing:

----------


## jadranka605

:D 
Lipo je ovako...

----------


## maria71

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a o asocijacji na paket na koji mi se dize zeludac necu pricat...receno sve 
> 
> 
> Pa koji vam je vrag.. niti ima plave niti ima roze vise  :shock:


sivo, ugodno, za svaku pohvalu

----------


## disciplina

meni sad forum izgleda kao da je ispran varkinom :/  dajte malo boje. Ali ne kričave   :Grin:

----------


## summer

I ne valja mi ovo novo sa zaglavljima, samo obrubi. Mozda je samo privremeno? :nadase:

----------


## sladjanaf

kod mene je sivo.

puno vam hvala. baš je dobro.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> a70v mislis smirujuce siiiiv?


je, sad mi je baš siv :? 
ali to mi je na poslu, nadam se da ću doma naći onu lijepu "siiivu"

----------


## Lucija Ellen

super je 
pliz nista vise nemojte dirat
pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz

----------


## disciplina

kak sivo menii je sve bijelo? sa par rozih crta?  :?

----------


## anchie76

> super je 
> pliz nista vise nemojte dirat
> pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz


Hocemo sigurno.. nije ovo finalna verzija jos   :Grin:

----------


## marta

> kak sivo menii je sve bijelo? sa par rozih crta?  :?


potpis. kod mene ima i pokoja narancasta crta.  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> disciplina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kak sivo menii je sve bijelo? sa par *rozih* crta?  :?
> 
> 
> potpis. kod mene ima i pokoja *narancasta* crta.


ovo mi je predobro.. ajme kakvih sve ekrana ima   :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

ni ja ne vidim sivu   :Laughing:  
al je ugodije očima nego prije...

----------


## leonisa

ni meni to nije siva, ali bi mogla pristati da je sivo-plava  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## saska7

mozilla ima sivu podlogu - smirujuce sivu  :Wink:  i svjetlo plavi scroll bar ...
bas se cudih sto ga spominjete da ne vidite, meni je ooduvijek tu i uvijek je isti. sad mi je jasno i zasto  :Smile: 

ovo je puno bolje od one pocetne bljestece marelica-narancaste-kakve-li-god-u-svakom-slucaju-strasno-naporne podloge

jos uvijek ne kontam zasto je mogucnost izbora skina toliki tehnicki problem odjednom, ali sad bar mogu gledati u ekran  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Eto mene na kucnom kompjutoru, koristim Firefox.. i nemam ni sive, ni roze, ni bijele.. samo nesto jako, jako isprano. Siva, mozda, postoji u tragovima.

Zapravo, da budem sigurna u sto gledam, provjerila sam s Pixie i kaze #F8F8F8. Dakle, nije bijelo. Ali opet je bijelo. Divider izmedju postova ovdje takodjer ne postoji.

U IE-u, sve isto. Boja koju sam ujutro na poslu imala sad vise ne postoji. Vec mi postaje tesko pratiti i sve ove promjene...

Nadam se da nece sve ostati ovako svijetlo. Efekt mi je isti kao i kod onih licitarskih kricavih boja od prije neki dan.

----------


## **mial**

kakve su nijanse boje neću ulaziti, ali da napokon mogu biti na rodinom forumu kod mene izaziva  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Sramežljiva

Ovo je kao kad ubaciš zabunom crnu čarapu u vešmašinu i iskuhaš je s bijelim vešom...

----------


## meda

miciteeeeeeee one crteeeeeeeeeeeee   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> a70v mislis smirujuce siiiiv?


Vidi, vidi, onda sam i ja daltonist - meni je plav. Ali meni su neke nijanse plave zelene i slično. 

A propos ovih crta, meni je, recimo, bolje je bilo ono kad su bile pune linije - ona onako smirena narančasta i roza kad se primirila koje su blijedile s desne strane. I bolja mi je bila skroz bijela podloga ono u jednom trenu mi je bilo super. Skroll bar me u stvari najviše muči, gotovo je nevidljiv. Ali, sve je tisuću puta bolje nego ono na početku - tako da su ovo onako... primjedbice miće, miće u odnosu na početno što je stvarno sijevalo pred očima.

----------


## maria71

ma sad je milina, udružne boje su tu ali ne štipaju za oči

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a70v mislis smirujuce siiiiv?  
> 
> 
> Vidi, vidi, onda sam i ja daltonist - meni je plav. .



ina33,ina33, opet ne pratiš na nastavi 8) 



> ako je vecini plavo, sigurno cemo mijenjati   
> zato, ako zelite ostati na istom, pisite: koja smirujuca siiva

----------


## anchie76

Vi sto imate internet explorer... da li sada vidite scroll bar i koje vam je boje?

----------


## emily

vidim ga, svijetlo plavi  :D 
grozno mi je bilo dok je bio onako svijetlo skoro nevidljiv

----------


## abonjeko

> vidim ga, svijetlo plavi  :D 
> grozno mi je bilo dok je bio onako svijetlo skoro nevidljiv


Plavi!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> emily prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vidim ga, svijetlo plavi  :D 
> grozno mi je bilo dok je bio onako svijetlo skoro nevidljiv
> 
> 
> Plavi!!!!


Plavi!!!!   :D  :D 
joj ne siivii, siivii  :Grin:

----------


## emily

a sta fali plavom  :?

----------


## anchie76

Ma i kod mene je plavi.. Tu nema greske.. Sad mi jos predstoji skuziti ZASTO je plavi   :Laughing:  A ne mogu na ovom kompu slagati boje jerbo mi je monitor u komi i nist ne vidim od ovih lijepih sivo/roza boja (kod mene je sve bijelo   :Grin:  ), tako da cu drugi dan podesavati boju scroll bara.

Bitno mi je da vam je vidljiv, a boju cu postelavat za koji dan.

Fala na razumijevanju   :Yes:

----------


## anchie76

> a sta fali plavom  :?


Da vidim sve druge boje i tu plavu, znala bi ti reci.  Ovak nemam pojma jel saka u oko ili nije   :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ma i kod mene je plavi.. Tu nema greske.. Sad mi jos predstoji skuziti ZASTO je plavi   A ne mogu na ovom kompu slagati boje jerbo mi je monitor u komi i nist ne vidim od ovih lijepih sivo/roza boja (kod mene je sve bijelo   ), tako da cu drugi dan podesavati boju scroll bara.
> 
> Bitno mi je da vam je vidljiv, a boju cu postelavat za koji dan.
> 
> Fala na razumijevanju


nemoj, molim te, ništa više raditi, ne moraš ništa skužiti, neke je stvari u životu bolje ne znati
odmori se, zabavi se preko vikenda i ne diraj skin,   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## emily

nije saka u oko, bas je lijepa plava, ne pre svijetla, dovoljno vidljiva  :Smile:  
e jesam ga opisala  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

> nemoj, molim te, ništa više raditi, ne moraš ništa skužiti, neke je stvari u životu bolje ne znati
> odmori se, zabavi se preko vikenda i ne diraj skin,


Aaaa za vikend tek planiram raditi   :Grin:    Onda cu imati i dobar monitor i pristup serveru - steta je to propustiti   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## njumi

vratila sam default, skin je ugodan za oči  :D

----------


## magriz

konačno vidim scrollbar - i lijepi je sivi
ali fakat sivi

i ne dirati molim lijepo, ne dirati - sve je sad super

----------


## Ginger

vidi se scroll  :D 
meni izgleda plavo, al nema veze - bitno da se vidi!

----------


## Imga

anchie ne moraš dirati scroll button

siv je, jednako kao npr obrubi u Win default temi
izgleda ispupčeno, pozadina mu je dosta svjetlija - sve super

----------


## Shanti

> anchie ne moraš dirati scroll button
> 
> siv je, jednako kao npr obrubi u Win default temi
> izgleda ispupčeno, pozadina mu je dosta svjetlija - sve super


Dobro da sam ovaj post vidjela jer se, čitajući, pitam kako svi vide plavi scroll button a ja jedina siiiiivi. I meni se čini da je jednak Win default-u i savršen mi je.  :D 
(i baš lijepo stoji uz ove smajliće  :Grin:  ; btw, jesam li jedina koja voli ove siiiive smajliće?   :Raspa:  )

Forum mi sad izgleda tako da neću više gnjaviti ni ako ostane ovakav: tri bannera - nije više zatrpano njima, nisu više kričavi, jarke boje na forumu su u prihvatljivoj količini, a s ovim novim rješenjem dobio je i na "eleganciji" iako na prvi pogled izgleda neobično. Ali tu je sad samo još onaj faktor vremena tj. navike...

Anchi, i ja ću reći... vani je prekrasan sunčan dan, bit će divan vikend, nemoj sjediti pred kompom, ovdje je trenutno sve sasvim dobro.   :Saint:

----------


## apricot

> tri bannera - nije više zatrpano njima, nisu više kričavi, jarke boje na forumu su u prihvatljivoj količini,


znači, Roda ne smije imati više od tri akcije u pripremi!
nemojte onda pitati kad će pregled AS, Mala škola ojenja, predavanje o platnenim... rasprodaja...
sori, ne možemo staviti više od tri banera, bode u oči   :Laughing:  

ali, uskoro će tu biti komercijalni baneri, što ćemo onda?!  :?

----------


## Kaae

Scrollbar je sad windows default - u Firefoxu mi je srebrni, bas kao i skin mog Firefoxa, a ovdje na poslu (koristim WinXP Olive green default) mi je zelen. Idealno. Jasno se vidi i lako koristi (u slucajevima kad ne scrollam prstom).

Izbor boja mi je u redu i drago mi je da su i smajlici jednako sivo/srebrni. Headeri i divideri su mi bili nekako bolji u onoj ispunjenoj fadeout verziji. Usprkos kricavosti. Ovako stvarno djeluju nedovrseno.

----------


## Shanti

> znači, Roda ne smije imati više od tri akcije u pripremi!
> nemojte onda pitati kad će pregled AS, Mala škola ojenja, predavanje o platnenim... rasprodaja...
> sori, ne možemo staviti više od tri banera, bode u oči   
> 
> ali, uskoro će tu biti komercijalni baneri, što ćemo onda?!  :?


Ne znam što ćemo onda. Zar planirate baš sve bannere postaviti na forum? Pa forum nijednog portala nije opterećen s hrpom bannera, evo link na najposjećeniji tj. forum. hr (trenutno ima jedan jedini banner, za Rokaj, i ne vrišti svojim bojama, a rekla bih da baš nikad nisu imali više od tri, ako i tri) http://www.forum.hr/, evo forum koji je mislim da je drugi po posjećenosti, onaj Iskonov tj. sada net. hr (nema nijedan banner, kad uopće radi jer imaju kronični problem sa serverom  :Grin:  ): http://forum.net.hr/index2.jspa?categoryID=1

Ukoliko sve akcije namjeravate staviti u bannere, zašto ih onda ponavljati i u Zadnjim vijestima, jer eto tamo imamo link i na radionicu o platnenim pelenama i na malu školu dojenja? Tj., obrnuto, zašto stavljati bannere za ono što se trenutno nalazi u Zadnjim vijestima, posebno ako namjeravate stavljati na forum bannere donatora, sponzora ili tko će već dobiti prostor za reklamirati svoje komercijalne sadržaje?

----------


## Shanti

Ispravak same sebe: forum.hr ima razne bannere istodobno, ali se izmijenjuju na istom mjestu u headeru foruma. Eto rješenja za Rodine akcije: jedno mjesto za banner, a na tom istom mjestu se jedna akcija "drži" npr. desetak sekundi, nakon nje se pojavi sljedeća. Ili sa svakim klikom na forum prikaz druge akcije. 
Slična opcija je i za komercijalne bannere, vjerujem da se takvi manje naplaćuju, a da stalni banner ima neusporedivo višu cijenu. No, u to ne smijem ulaziti, osoba koja se time bavi u Rodi vjerojatno je već taj marketinški dio osmislila.

----------


## abonjeko

[quote="Shanti"]
(i baš lijepo stoji uz ove smajliće  :Grin:  ; btw, jesam li jedina koja voli ove siiiive smajliće?   :Raspa:  )[quote]

I ja volim sive smajliće  :Wink:  , nisu kičasti!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## meda

meni je ovo sad super. 

od one rozo bebi plave kombinacije mi se malo dizao zeludac, podsjeca me na djecju robicu i trudnicke mucnine  :Grin:

----------


## lulu-mama

I meni je sad super. Odlični su mi ovi obrubi u tim kričavim bojama. 
(iako je i meni i kričava varijanta bila fora, ovo mi je jos bolje!)

----------


## Dodirko

Popravili ste se....   :Saint:

----------


## mama courage

> I meni je sad super. Odlični su mi ovi obrubi u tim kričavim bojama. 
> (iako je i meni i kričava varijanta bila fora, ovo mi je jos bolje!)


potpis. baš mi je fora ovo ovako.

----------


## vjestica

ovo je sad super
i ja volim sive smajliće, samo mi fali onaj što lupa glavom od zid   :Trep trep:

----------


## maria71

i onaj koji kopa po frižideru

----------


## triplemama

:D  :D  :D 
SADA JE SUPER !!!!!
NIŠTA NE DIRAJTE     :Kiss:

----------


## Bornina

> Eto mene na kucnom kompjutoru, koristim Firefox.. i nemam ni sive, ni roze, ni bijele.. samo nesto jako, jako isprano. Siva, mozda, postoji u tragovima.


i kod mene je "isprana" stranice (kao da ste je u klor umočili). loše....nisu niti bitne boje, ali bi trebalo pojačati kontrast.

inače pokrećem stranicu preko Camina (MacBook), sa scrollom nemam nikakvih problema i plave je boje....

----------


## zhabica

meni je isto super sad, skoro da slici na skin koji sam imala i prije... skoro   :Grin:

----------


## Ribica

Može proći.

Ono što mi sada fali, a što podesim svugdje gdje se može, je da su mi boje foruma različite kada sam ulogirana i kada nisam. (Ponekad mi se desi da comp to zaboravi kad se netam od kuće ili mijenjam mreže.) 
Ovako krenem tražiti svoje zadnje postove ili pisati neki odgovor i onda tek skužim da se moram ulogirati.

----------


## ZO

meni danas nešto šizi...svako malo mi izbacuje unable to contact iako sam već ulogirana i postam ili mi izbaci ovo:
Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database
upravo mi izbacio unable to contact kad sam kliknula da pošalje ovaj post, ali onda kliknem 2x refresh, pa se vrati kao sad   :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

i meni je često danas unable to conect
refreširam pa mi se pojavi stranica

----------


## Tashunica

i meni, već par dana.

----------


## mali karlo

i meni isto :/

----------


## ZO

čini mi se da sam neku lavinu pokrenula   :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

svaki dan po nekoliko puta:



> Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332
> 
> Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
> phpBB : Critical Error
> 
> Could not connect to the database

----------


## jurisnik

> svaki dan po nekoliko puta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332
> ...


I meni se ovo par puta pojavilo.

----------


## Juroslav

ništa posebno: samo stisni "refresh" - i gotovo

isto je rješenje kad napiše "Unable to conect..."

----------


## anchie76

Samo f5 ili refresh i bude ok   :Smile:

----------


## ZO

meni ovo svako malo i onda refresham 5 puta, pa se nekad popravi, nekad ne...
Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error 
i jučer i danas....

Could not connect to the database

----------


## melange

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=74715

----------

